# 20-21 Coffee Tea Acv Ayur Onion Rice Chebe Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2020)

Welcome Sista' Challengers!

@Lita
@Artemis24 
@spacetygrss 
@WaistLengthDreams 
@KinksAndInk 
@Ltown 
@mzteaze 
@weavepat 
@GGsKin
@imaginary 
@MzSwift 
@shawnyblazes
@BeautifulRoots 
@Beachy 
@Aggie
@LadyPBC 
@ckisland 
@Prisangela 
@TamaraShaniece 
@water_n_oil 
@grow 
@redecouvert 
@eliseatl 
@Shay72 
@SunkissedLife 
@curly caress 
@faithVA 
@Dlake 
@shanelallyn30 
@ShortyDooWhop 
@naturalyogini 
@NowIAmNappy 
@betteron2day 
@Meritamen
@halee_J 
@rileypak 
@apple_natural 
@Sweetvanilladreams 
@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
@snoop 
@Belle Du Jour 
@Honeypot 
@nothidden
@pinkchocolatedaisy 

All New Challengers are Welcome to join by responding to this Thread


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 1, 2020)

Will continue to use my oil blend all year. Undecided on other stuff for now


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm IN.....Happy New Year


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm in!

I'm still trying to figure out my oil blend recipes, but I've liked the ones that I've used so far.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 2, 2020)

Ayurvedic is my boo thang. Theres always some hint of it in my products. 


I used Rice water leave in this morning and sealed it with HH Onion Seed & Kale conditioning Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2020)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint Growth Stimulating Rice Water


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in (as much as I can be).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome Errbody!

Let's all get Clear 2020 Vision


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2020)

This looks nice

https://marshandmane.com/collections/cleanse/products/teareign-ayurvedic-hair-rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2020)

shawnyblazes said:


> *This looks nice*
> 
> https://marshandmane.com/collections/cleanse/products/teareign-ayurvedic-hair-rinse


@shawnyblazes
It does look really good.  Too bad about the 6 month N/B.

I guess it doesn't hurt to look.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It does look really good.  Too bad about the 6 month N/B.
> 
> I guess it doesn't hurt to look.


Lolololol. Sure doesn’t hurt to look ... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2020)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololol. Sure doesn’t hurt to look ...*


@shawnyblazes 
Keep 'Em Coming!...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Keep 'Em Coming!...


Lolol. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 3, 2020)

I need to start the year of right. I have been doing onion treatments with aloe one a week. Also, am washing hair with soapnuts, shikakai and various herbs weekly so I think this is the place for me. If you will have me, I would like to join this challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2020)

@NicWhite 
Absolutely!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes i'm in!  Fenugreek/peppermint/rosemary tea rinse/aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 4, 2020)

Used Ayurveda black soap shampoo
Leave in has a Ayurveda herbs as well as styling cream.
Acv prepoo


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2020)

I’m in..Have a bunch of rice water to use..
My last wash & Dc I used ST rice water & I had very little shedding.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2020)

@Lita


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair Hey,sis 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2020)

I may join you guys later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

halee_J said:


> *I may join you guys later...*


@halee_J 
Your "Onion" Treatment and some of your other DIY and Ayurveda concoctions are right up our Alley!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 5, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair I want to  but pacing myself rn..trying not to be a challenge junkie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

halee_J said:


> *rn..trying not to be a challenge junkie *



@halee_J 
Understood!

You're making a strong comeback.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 5, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair , i had to alert you,  avatar changed! this is my goal for 2020!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 5, 2020)

Yall know I'm definitely in. I'm using my Ayurvedic Stimulating Hair Growth Oil with 10 herbs. My hair is flourishing. I used in this morning and will massage my hair before bed tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

Ltown said:


> i had to alert you, * avatar changed! this is my goal for 2020!*


@Ltown
WOW!  see you Ms. LT!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Used Curls and Potions Rice Water Gloss yesterday after washing my hair.


----------



## Sweetvanilladreams (Jan 6, 2020)

I am so in. I've been doing alot more lurking than posting but hopefully that will change in 2020. I will continue to incorporate ayurveda into my regimen. My hair growth oil and my monthly henna treatments are not going anywhere but I'm still debating whether to continue clay washing. I still love a good sudsy poo.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

Lita said:


> I’m in..Have a bunch of rice water to use..
> My last wash & Dc I used ST rice water & I had very little shedding.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hey @Lita! Nice to see you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2020)

I really like this Honey Handmade Onion Seed and Kale oil. Too bad I wont be ordering again.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 7, 2020)

shawnyblazes said:


> I really like this Honey Handmade Onion Seed and Kale oil. Too bad I wont be ordering again.


Why's that


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2020)

@Honeypot  She has horrible customer service which hasnt  changed. It seemed for awhile they had improved but black Friday /Cyber Monday was a bit much it seemed like for them

Honestly it seems as if every company but a few had extra problems with this years Black Friday sale


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 7, 2020)

I made an onion rinse using onion skins and an onion oil. going to use it once a week


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 7, 2020)

Happy new year everyone! just did my green tea black rice hibiscus fenugreek and some other ish tea rinse pre poo, I'll be using this weekly until my freezer stash runs out


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 8, 2020)

I made nettle, fenugreek and red clover blossom tea spritz. We’ll see how it goes.   My main concern is keeping my scalp healthy.

I used to add henna before but I feel like my hair was breaking from the henna. I need to play around with the ratios in the future. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2020)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Hey @Lita! Nice to see you!



@BeautifulRoots Hi! Thank you,it’s nice to see you as well & great to be back..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm in again. Still using; clay (although not for the past 5 months that my hair has been in these twist extensions), my coffee fenugreek oil, rice water, ayurveda etc. I'm also going to make the tincture/ tonic from the vid @halee_J posted of Roots4U45 (sp) onion skins recipe. I'll be experimenting with that this year. Some areas of my hair look strong and well and some (looking at you crown and hair line), not so much. I hope to see all round improvement in the length (particularly the shorter layers) and health of my hair.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 9, 2020)

DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo 
Sunday's moon oil


----------



## imaginary (Jan 9, 2020)

Still here with my FRW and henna. Let's see where the year takes us.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 10, 2020)

Did my onion and aloe Vera scalp treatment. Washed my hair with soapnuts, shikakai, yucca and other herb mix. Finished off with Shea butter and oil blend.  This is the year of Complete DIY for me. We will see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 10, 2020)

Scalp spritz/ hair refresher
Amla, rosemary  brahmi, horsetail, hibiscus, green tea, fenugreek, thyme, peppermint e.o, rosemary e.o, argan oil


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 11, 2020)

So, I have been thinking that my weekly onion juice and aloe gel treatment is too runny. I may mix it with fenugreek powder to give it more staying power so to speak.  I plan to do that next Thursday. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 11, 2020)

used 
Sukesh Ayurveda 
*Ingredients:* organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 11, 2020)

Infusing new batch of herbal oil


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 11, 2020)

Ordered chebe grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2020)

Used:
NurCreations Avocado and Green Tea Butter


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> So, I have been thinking that my weekly onion juice and aloe gel treatment is too runny. I may mix it with fenugreek powder to give it more staying power so to speak.  I plan to do that next Thursday. I will keep you guys posted.



Onion and fenugreek is a good combo


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 11, 2020)

Going to try this soon-ish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2020)

@water_n_oil


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2020)

So I had a change of heart  count me in @IDareT'sHair Ill be sharing ayurveda recipes here


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2020)

Last night infused evoo+cocoa butter with hibiscus +amla. This is going into my mango butter mix. Trying to further "winterize" products.

Got the recipe from my girl Curly Proverbs

This made my mango butter sooo silky and smooth without whipping. It set so nicely


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 12, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Onion and fenugreek is a good combo



Thank you for the confirmation.   I can't wait.  I just made a tea spritz and added onion skins.  It is steeping right now.  So far it does not stink but will be adding some essential oils when I go to strain it.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> Thank you for the confirmation.   I can't wait.  I just made a tea spritz and added onion skins.  It is steeping right now.  So far it does not stink but will be adding some essential oils when I go to strain it.



no prob, honestly I find that once you wash out onion it doesn't linger, but precautions never hurt anyone


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 12, 2020)

halee_J said:


> no prob, honestly I find that once you wash out onion it doesn't linger, but precautions never hurt anyone



I don't plan to wash out the spritz.  Pray for me, lol.  The spritz is different from the onion treatment I wash out during wash day which has the stinky part of the onion in it.

I plan to spray my roots daily with the spritz which is why I am glad it does not stink.  Spritzing my scalp with tea everyday or every other day has been keeping it from being dry and it does not itch me as much.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> *I don't plan to wash out the spritz. * Pray for me, lol.  The spritz is different from the onion treatment I wash out during wash day which has the stinky part of the onion in it.
> 
> I plan to spray my roots daily with the spritz which is why I am glad it does not stink.  Spritzing my scalp with tea everyday or every other day has been keeping it from being dry and it does not itch me as much.



Ok gotcha! I thought the spritz had the onion flesh in it.  If it's just onion skins it wont stink promise


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 12, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Ok gotcha! I thought the spritz had the onion flesh in it.  If it's just onion skins it wont stink promise



Chile, I hope those onions have me looking fabulous like in your avatar. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 13, 2020)

Used my onion skins, nettle, fenugreek, red clover blossom tea spritz. Also added peppermint, rosemary, and other essential oils.  Massaged my scalp and sitting here enjoying the wonderful tingling sensation.

I will basically be reporting the same thing everyday until I make a new batch on Sunday.  I think I will be adding burdock root next time.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 14, 2020)

Can I be hype yall, I made an Echinacea and Fenugreek infused deep conditioner and it is amazing, slippppp is crazy.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 14, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> Used my onion skins, nettle, fenugreek, red clover blossom tea spritz. Also added peppermint, rosemary, and other essential oils.  Massaged my scalp and sitting here enjoying the wonderful tingling sensation.



same as above.  My hair feels very soft and smooth. Forgot to mention that aloe Vera juice is in the above mix


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 14, 2020)

I added onion skins to my Rice water cocktail, did a prepoo with it along with a curlyproverbs hibiscus elixer (with a twist)


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 15, 2020)

Did my onion juice, aloe treatment today. Mixed it with fenugreek powder. Either the onion smell is washing out better or i am getting more used to the smell.


----------



## snoop (Jan 15, 2020)

Today, I infused some herbs today for a scalp/growth oil (double boiler method). Will add a few bottle it and use it tomorrow.

On the weekend, I infused a lot of different oil blends.  I'm going that I have enough to last me through to summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2020)

NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Butter


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 16, 2020)

Hair in my typical cornrows, used my onion skin, herb tea spritz.  I have been spritzing my daughters’ scalps.  Teach them young.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 16, 2020)

Acv prepoo 
Ayurveda black soap shampoo


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2020)

I am a tea hair rinse girl so looks like I have to pull out some of my herbs again. Haven't used them in a while.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 17, 2020)

Used my spritz today.  I am just so happy my itchy scalp is going away.  

I don’t think my scalp likes oil. Especially castor oil and maybe olive oil.  They both make me itch and castor oil makes me feel like my scalp is on fire. 

I have tried so many times but to no avail.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> Used my spritz today.  I am just so happy my itchy scalp is going away.
> 
> I don’t think my scalp likes oil. Especially castor oil and maybe olive oil.  They both make me itch and castor oil makes me feel like my scalp is on fire.
> 
> I have tried so many times but to no avail.



I cant really do heavy oils on my scalp either,  esp castor. I tolerate olive in very small amounts if its infused with ayurvedic herbs or “thinned out” with coconut oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2020)

Tonight I have a mix of shallots, methi and curry leaves in my little crockpot. Base is evoo. Will apply in the am


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 18, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Tonight I have a mix of shallots, methi and curry leaves in my little crockpot. Base is evoo. Will apply in the am



this is a good idea.  I don’t do well with oils on my scalp but my kids do.  I should try this to make nettle and burdock oil for them.  I am really trying to teach them the importance of taking care of their scalp.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 18, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> this is a good idea.  I don’t do well with oils on my scalp but my kids do.  I should try this to make nettle and burdock oil for them.  I am really trying to teach them the importance of taking care of their scalp.



Agreed. Give them a good start  

I like your idea of burdock oil. Would that be the root?


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 18, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Agreed. Give them a good start
> 
> I like your idea of burdock oil. Would that be the root?




Yes, I buy the powder.  Nettle and burdock are specially good for strengthening the hair follicles when consumed as a tea as well as when they are applied to the scalp.'


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2020)

fenugreek tea rinse/aphogee green tea spray


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2020)

Used my Curls and Potions Cleansing Foam Conditioner to wash yesterday.  It’s made with black rice water.  

mixed up left over henna with a conditioner and coconut cream for a henna gloss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2020)

Green Tea
ACV Rinse
Onion Rinse


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 20, 2020)

I am making nettle burdock infused oil.

continuing to to spray scalp with red clover, burdock root, nettle, plantain leaf, onion skin tea with aloe Vera juice


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 21, 2020)

onion skins and black rice water concotion & my hibiscus elixer


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2020)

Used some of my fenugreek tea rinse on my scalp a few minutes ago.


----------



## snoop (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm trying a modified Curly Proverbz oil.  This time I added coffee infused oil.


----------



## snoop (Jan 23, 2020)

snoop said:


> I'm trying a modified Curly Proverbz oil.  This time I added coffee infused oil.



Used the leftover powders and seeds from the oil to make a pre-poo which is currently sitting on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2020)

Aggie said:


> Used some of my fenugreek tea rinse on my scalp a few minutes ago.


Repeat of this tonight ^^^


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 23, 2020)

Used onion, aloe, fenugreek powder scalp treatment.  Then washed my hair with yucca, soapnuts, shikaiki. Sprayed hair with onion and herbal tea.  Sealed with Shea butter and oil mix.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 24, 2020)

Doing my infused oil pre-poo. Mixed up my henna paste and soaking my fenugreek seeds...


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 25, 2020)

Applied avj to my scalp


----------



## halee_J (Jan 25, 2020)

currently infusing nettle oil


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 26, 2020)

halee_J said:


> currently infusing nettle oil



so am I.  Mine also has burdock root in it


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 26, 2020)

Will be making my onion skins tea spritz today.  I am also adding nettle, burdock, yarrow, fenugreek.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 26, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> so am I.  Mine also has burdock root in it



 burdock is next on my list


----------



## halee_J (Jan 26, 2020)

Also making fenugreek oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
Nature's Ego Fermented RW Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)
-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
*-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp* as my growth aid
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 27, 2020)

Infused Oil for scalp massages 
Hemp seed oil
Chebe powder
Fenugreek seeds
Rosemary leaves and Essential oil
Peppermint essential oil
VitaminE oil


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2020)

Fenugreek Tea Rinse on my scalp today


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 27, 2020)

Chebe grease 
DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo 
Avj prepoo


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2020)

warmed fenugreek +amla infused oil this am


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Sealed my twists this morning with HH Onion Seed and Kale conditioning serum.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 28, 2020)

Made my spritz with onion skins, fenugreek, burdock, nettle, yarrow, red clover blossoms. Added some essentials oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2020)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2020)

did a rice tea rinse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Spritz'd last night and this morning with SB *Rice* Water LI and sealed with HH *Onion* Seed and Kale conditioning serum.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 30, 2020)

Avj on the scalp for dryness instead of oil


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 30, 2020)

Strained my Ayurveda oil and oiled my scalp .  No olive oil or coconut oil in it


----------



## snoop (Jan 31, 2020)

Used ayurvedic scalp oil
Ayurvedic shea butter for detangling


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 31, 2020)

Sprayed SB *Rice* Water LI lightly and then sealed with a little of HH *Onion* seed & Kale Oil blend.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 31, 2020)

Currently infusing my curry leaf fenugreek and shallot oil.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 1, 2020)

Washed my hair with my yucca, shikaiki, soapnuts, tea mix.  Spray scalp with nettle and them tea mix. 

My life requires that I become a minimalist with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

Today will do:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

Also Used:
Curls & Potions Chebe and Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## snoop (Feb 3, 2020)

Last night: Ayurvedic coffee growth oil


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2020)

Making bringraj oil rn.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 3, 2020)

Made onion skin tea. Will strain and use it in the morning


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 4, 2020)

Just made my own ayurvedic leave in and the slip and moisture are insane.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2020)

Sprayed SB Rice Water LI oh my bun and bangs.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 8, 2020)

Refreshed my twists with my leave in and massaged my hair with my ayurvedic growth oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2020)

ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions Chebe & FRW Leave-In


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 10, 2020)

Yesterday twisted with PJN *Rice Water* Custard, today before work, moisturized with PJN *Rice Water *Daily Cream and sealed with PJN Rosemary Ginger *Ayurvedic* Hair oil


----------



## snoop (Feb 10, 2020)

Ayurvedic growth oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 11, 2020)

This morning used,  PJN* Rice Water* Daily Cream and PJN Rosemary Ginger *Ayurvedic* Oil.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 11, 2020)

Continuing to spritz scalp with onion skin tea.  And massaging edges with nettle/burdock oil


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 12, 2020)

Made an Ayurvedic Green tea mix, will use it all this week


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2020)

Ltown said:


> used
> Sukesh Ayurveda
> *Ingredients:* organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai


rinse for today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Fermented RW Rinse
Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2020)

Steeped a pot of Oolong Tea for my Tea Rinses


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 16, 2020)

I've been using AYURVEDIC herbs and other things to grow my edges from bald... Alopecia‼ 
Here is what I used...Hope this helps someone like it has me


----------



## snoop (Feb 16, 2020)

Ayurvedic growth oil


----------



## snoop (Feb 20, 2020)

Doing an ACV pre-poo for the first time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2020)

snoop said:


> *Doing an ACV pre-poo for the first time.*


@snoop
What's in your Mix?


----------



## snoop (Feb 21, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> What's in your Mix?



This time, I just used 1 tbsp ACV in 1 cup of water.  This mix brought the pH of the vinegar up from 3 to 4.  I wanted to see how the non-herbal infusion worked in its own before trying any sort of mix.  It definitely penetrated through some of the buildup.  Unfortunately, I then realized that I should have detangled my hair first, so I ended up adding some leftover fenugreek/conditioner/oils/butter/stuff that I had in the freezer.  I'll probably give the pre-poo another go in the morning. 

I have a jar of calendula, lavender, nettle, and hibiscus steeping in ACV for next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2020)

@snoop 
How long are you keeping it on?

I have been using something similar to remove B/Up - but I am just pouring it over and rinsing, but not letting it sit.  

How long do you leave it on?


----------



## Nicarie (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m in!

I’ve been doing this routine for years so I fit in here.
Staple oils are castor and almond steeped with fenugreek, moringa, and hibiscus.

Staple rinses are fenugreek water and I'm considering rice water. 

I include aloe or cactus rinses  in the summer. 

Occasionally I use soap nuts to cleanse my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2020)

@Nicarie 

Happy to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Blend
Nature's Ego FRW Rinse


----------



## snoop (Feb 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> How long are you keeping it on?
> 
> I have been using something similar to remove B/Up - but I am just pouring it over and rinsing, but not letting it sit.
> ...



Sorry for the late reply.
I left it on overnight the first time.  The second time, not long at all.

My hair felt dry after I shampooed, but softened up after I did a gloss.

Next time I would 1.  Dilute the ACV more; 2.  Not do it twice; and 3. Not leave it in overnight.  I don't think that overnight is necessary.


----------



## snoop (Feb 23, 2020)

So on Friday, I did a second AVC rinse and an ayurvedic gloss followed by a botanical tea rinse.

Used an ayurvedic growth oil after and some shea butter mixed with ayurvedic oil to seal my hair.


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 23, 2020)

pre poo'd thursday with a black rice water hibiscus onion skin mix and a fenugreek hibiscus paste


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2020)

@snoop

Thanks!  

I may try it next wash day and leave it on several hours before washing.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2020)

acv rinse


----------



## imaginary (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been toying with the idea of doing a Henna treatment once I remove this crochet hair, but I know I won't have all that much time to do it this weekend. I'll put it off until some nebulous time in the future


----------



## snoop (Feb 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if fenugreek leaves give slip?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2020)

snoop said:


> Does anyone know if fenugreek leaves give slip?



*Yes*, slip likes noones business. If you dont want to make it, I highly recommend this  @snoop 

https://www.natureslittlesecret.net/product-page/fenugreek-detangling-pre-poo


----------



## snoop (Feb 28, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Yes*, slip likes noones business. If you dont want to make it, I highly recommend this  @snoop
> 
> https://www.natureslittlesecret.net/product-page/fenugreek-detangling-pre-poo




Thanks!  I want to make a detangling pre-poo, so this link helps!  I wasn't sure if I should just use the seeds or the leaves or both.  I'll try both and see what happens.  I'm also going to add marshmallow root and slippery elm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2020)

I need to take some Tea out the Freezer for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse


----------



## snoop (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm going to try hydrating the fenugreek powder with slippery elm powder using marshmallow root tea.  If this works, I want to turn it into a detangler to use tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2020)

I also used:
Nature's Ego's FRW Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Mar 1, 2020)

Aphoghee green tea spray


----------



## imaginary (Mar 1, 2020)

Did a clay mask yesterday with Neem and fenugreek tea and usedthe leftover tea for a leave in spray.


----------



## Prisangela (Mar 1, 2020)

pre shampoo rinsed with onion skin hibiscus black tea rinse yesterday


----------



## snoop (Mar 2, 2020)

snoop said:


> Thanks!  I want to make a detangling pre-poo, so this link helps!  I wasn't sure if I should just use the seeds or the leaves or both.  I'll try both and see what happens.  I'm also going to add marshmallow root and slippery elm.



So I made hydrated fenugreek and slipper elm, but instead of hydrating with hot water, I hydrated it with hot marshmallow root tea.  

After, I turned it into a pre-poo "milk" (that fancy name kids are calling their lotions, these days).  It turned out pretty well.  I feel like it needs a bit more slip, but now I have a whole bottle's worth so I have time to reformulate.


----------



## snoop (Mar 2, 2020)

Yesterday:

Pre-poo:  DIY fenugreek detangling milk
Cleanse:  Kaolin clay
Sealed:  Shea butter + ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2020)

@snoop
Looks Goodt!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 3, 2020)

snoop said:


> So I made hydrated fenugreek and slipper elm, but instead of hydrating with hot water, I hydrated it with hot marshmallow root tea.
> 
> After, I turned it into a pre-poo "milk" (that fancy name kids are calling their lotions, these days).  It turned out pretty well.  I feel like it needs a bit more slip, but now I have a whole bottle's worth so I have time to reformulate.


Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 4, 2020)

snoop said:


> So I made hydrated fenugreek and slipper elm, but instead of hydrating with hot water, I hydrated it with hot marshmallow root tea.
> 
> After, I turned it into a pre-poo "milk" (that fancy name kids are calling their lotions, these days).  It turned out pretty well.  I feel like it needs a bit more slip, but now I have a whole bottle's worth so I have time to reformulate.



That milk looks good! Hmm more slip.. maybe some Okra gel or some BTMS??

I've been using my DIY ayurvedic oil and ayurvedic leave in. I really want to do an ayurvedic wash day this weekend, with a henna gloss and maybe play around with another fenugreek deep conditioner


----------



## snoop (Mar 4, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> That milk looks good! Hmm more slip.. maybe some Okra gel or some BTMS??
> 
> I've been using my DIY ayurvedic oil and ayurvedic leave in. I really want to do an ayurvedic wash day this weekend, with a henna gloss and maybe play around with another fenugreek deep conditioner




It's got BTMS.  I'm thinking either add more or try ceteryl alcohol?  I've never used it before, though.  I thought about okra too.  Decisions.  Decisions.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2020)

rice water rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2020)

Yesterday:
DIY ACV Mixture
Soultanicals Clay Wash
DIY Tea Blend
Nature's Ego Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## snoop (Mar 8, 2020)

DIY Fenugreek detangling lotion
DIY Ayurvdic oil + shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego FRW Rinse


----------



## snoop (Mar 15, 2020)

Currently, trying out an AVC rinse as a pre-poo (1 hr).  

AVC, Lavindin, Yarrow, Nettle, Calindula, Hibiscus


----------



## Ltown (Mar 18, 2020)

Everyone stay healthy, and safe

used Sukesh Ayurveda

*Ingredients:* organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai


----------



## snoop (Mar 18, 2020)

Ayurvedic scalp oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2020)

Today:
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse
DIY ACV
DIY Tea


----------



## snoop (Mar 23, 2020)

snoop said:


> So I made hydrated fenugreek and slipper elm, but instead of hydrating with hot water, I hydrated it with hot marshmallow root tea.
> 
> After, I turned it into a pre-poo "milk" (that fancy name kids are calling their lotions, these days).  It turned out pretty well.  I feel like it needs a bit more slip, but now I have a whole bottle's worth so I have time to reformulate.




So after this fenugreek "milk" fully cooled down, it thickened quite a bit and is more like a cream.  Originally, I used it as a detangler and it was good and I was able to comb through my hair.  

The next wash, I used it post wash and it didn't work as well as I wanted it to.  There wasn't enough slip on it's own, but I wanted to give it another shot.  So yesterday, I tried it again, post wash to aid in finger detangling, but this time I added some DIY ayurvedic oil and it worked really well as a styling cream.  My hair was so soft easy to detangle.  My twists are set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2020)

Tonight Using:
Fenugreek Pre-Poo Detangler (Nature's Little Secret)

Tomorrow will Use:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2020)

Made two tea today one to drink detox/hair, marked the jars  but guess what put the detox on the hair , but it made my hair soft.  it was teami tea: yerba mate,oolong,jian gulam,lotus leaf,lime leaf, ext, ginger,rhubarb,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

Ltown said:


> *but guess what put the detox on the hair , but it made my hair soft.  it was teami tea: yerba mate,oolong,jian gulam,lotus leaf,lime leaf, ext, ginger,rhubarb,*


@Ltown
....

Sounds Good!


----------



## snoop (Mar 29, 2020)

Wash
Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder + herbal/botanical tea

Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk + honey

Moisturize & Seal
Ayurvedic oil
Shea butter + ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2020)

Pre-poo
DIY conditioning shea butter + ayurvedic oil 

Wash 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo
Ayurvedic gloss (hibiscus, amla, brahmi, bhringraj, aloe vera powder, lavender powder)+ honey
Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Black Coffee Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2020)

Prepoo Last night with NLS Fenugreek prepoo


Today used Sukesh Ayurveda mask with coconut milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

Used & finished Up:
Camille Rose Natural's _Herbal Tea _Seal & Soften Leave-In (Oil)

Also Used:
Nature's Ego Avocado Hair Creme
Curls  Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## snoop (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm currently infusing some herbs on the stove (double boiler method) and I'm going to install some three strand twists using my ayurvedic shea butter.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2020)

tea rinse(rosehip, calendula, nettle, fenugreek,peppermint) nothing but time with quarantine found all of these,


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 7, 2020)

Still using the same oil blend and shea blend (which is just the shea and aforementioned oil). Thinking of adding ashwagandha to the oil next time. Recently ordered the green tea scent of Dr. Bronner's soap and have gone back to my green tea shampoo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2020)

Used Nurcreations Rice shampoo , rinse and deep conditioner today. 

nice products.


----------



## snoop (Apr 12, 2020)

Pre-poo
DIY conditioning shea butter + ayurvedic oil 

Wash 
Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder
Ayurvedic gloss (hibiscus, amla, brahmi, bhringraj, aloe vera powder, lavender powder)+ honey
Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner
Herbal infused ACV


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 14, 2020)

Y’all I’ve been away mixing and creating more styles. I still have my hair in twists and I used the okra/ fenugreek/marshmallow root on one side and the seamoss and flaxseed on the other


----------



## Ltown (Apr 15, 2020)

used aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 20, 2020)

used up Sukesh Ayurveda (*Ingredients:* organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai0.  trying out aloe vera mix with fenugreek spray. 

@IDareT'sHair, Hey Ms. T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2020)

Ltown said:


> *used up Sukesh Ayurveda (Ingredients: organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai0.  trying out aloe vera mix with fenugreek spray. *
> 
> *Hey Ms. T!*


@Ltown
....
WOW!  Your Blend sounds


----------



## Ltown (Apr 20, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> ....
> WOW!  Your Blend sounds


@IDareT'sHair , quarantine mix,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2020)

Ltown said:


> *quarantine mix, *


@Ltown
It sounds

You know you always put yo' in all your blends....


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 21, 2020)

Made an oatmeal hair gel and added in my ayurvedic oil


----------



## snoop (Apr 21, 2020)

I did a water wash yesterday and then followed it with moisturizing my hair and sealing my hair with my diy ayurvedic oil.  I also did a scalp massage with another diy ayurvedic oil.


----------



## snoop (Apr 21, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Made an oatmeal hair gel and added in my ayurvedic oil



I'm not really a gel person, but I'm curious as to how your hair felt days after using it.  It looks so easy to make, I want to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Peppermint & Rosemary Rinse


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 23, 2020)

Lessons learned during my first week of Chebe:
1) I applied way too much during the first application. My braids were packed which meant a muddy mess while wet and constant debris fallout once dry. 
2) The earthy smell is easily masked with essential oil. 
3) Oil (not water) helped to remove the excess product.
I'm excited for week two!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Today:*
> *DIY ACV Rinse
> DIY Tea Rinse
> Nature's Ego Peppermint & Rosemary Rinse*


Also Used:
Nature's Ego Guava Leaf & Bamboo Rinse


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 24, 2020)

Herbal hair mist
*Thyme
*Fresh Rosemary
*White sage
*Calendula
*Yarrow
*Lavender
*Rose
*Oregano
*Linden


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Made an oatmeal hair gel and added in my ayurvedic oil



Inspired by your video I decided to make my first DC and I'm using oatmilk as a base.  I woke up this morning thinking I should have used more conditioning agent.  Anywho, I'm testing it now... under the heating cap.  At the very least I'll come out smelling like watermelon candy.


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2020)

snoop said:


> Inspired by your video I decided to make my first DC and I'm using oatmilk as a base.  I woke up this morning thinking I should have used more conditioning agent.  Anywho, I'm testing it now... under the heating cap.  At the very least I'll come out smelling like watermelon candy.



Hair washing went really well.  Afterwards, sealed with DIY ayurvedic oil.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 28, 2020)

I also just tried an oatmeal and aloe deep conditioner @snoop and I love love loved my results 
Also, to anyone curious about the oat gel, there was no residue left it my hair. I did spray my hair with rose water and oils as a refresher in my twists for two days before take down


----------



## snoop (Apr 28, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I also just tried an oatmeal and aloe deep conditioner @snoop and I love love loved my results
> Also, to anyone curious about the oat gel, there was no residue left it my hair. I did spray my hair with rose water and oils as a refresher in my twists for two days before take down



This looks so fluffy!  Great job!  I was thinking that next time I'd have to include sweet almond oil in my recipe since my hair loves it.

I have one question for you:  I didn't make my gel first... I just did everything at once.  Did you find that the reheated gel had a greater chance of burning because there was less water in it, when you reheated it after straining?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 28, 2020)

snoop said:


> This looks so fluffy!  Great job!  I was thinking that next time I'd have to include sweet almond oil in my recipe since my hair loves it.
> 
> I have one question for you:  I didn't make my gel first... I just did everything at once.  Did you find that the reheated gel had a greater chance of burning because there was less water in it, when you reheated it after straining?



Surprisingly it didn’t burn at all, I also had the aloe in there so that provided more moisture. I also didn’t make the oat gel so thick.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2020)

did a fenugreek/aloe vera rinse sunday definitely will be using a conditioner afterward it make me hair hard even after rinsing.


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2020)

Ltown said:


> did a fenugreek/aloe vera rinse sunday definitely will be using a conditioner afterward it make me hair hard even after rinsing.


repeat rinse but condition afterwards


----------



## snoop (May 3, 2020)

Water rinse + botanical tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2020)

Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo: (Organic Sesame Seed Oil, Organic Hempseed Oil, Onion, Ginger, Chebe, Mehandi


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 5, 2020)

Made a distilled rose water to refresh my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo: (Organic Sesame Seed Oil, Organic Hempseed Oil, Onion, Ginger, Chebe, Mehandi*


Still "soaking" in this.  Will wash out tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 6, 2020)

Used the Uhuru Naturals Fermented Rice Water Scalp Therapy spray and sealed it in with the Fenugreek oil.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 7, 2020)

I’m in. Tonight I used curls and potion chebe rice water. I have some natures ego that I ordered a couple of weeks ago on the way - I will add it to the routine. I also have some more Ayurvedic stuff in my stash that I will incorporate. I just have to see what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2020)

@beautyaddict1913 


I thought you were already in! 

Glad to have you Ms. Beauty!


----------



## lovelycurls (May 7, 2020)

Made some rice water mixed with rosemary herb spray this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2020)

Steeped a Pot of:
Horsetail & Matcha Teas and froze it for future rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
Rosemary, Nettle and Burdock Root Tea Rinse


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 8, 2020)

Tonight I did a pre-poo with Natures Lil Secret Fenugreek


----------



## water_n_oil (May 8, 2020)

Did a cassia gloss on dd1 tonight followed by HiBAR shampoo & conditioner, Mielle Mint Almond Oil, and my ayurvedic shea. Her hair was crazy silky tonight. Will definitely keep cassia in her routine. Not sure I'll try it on myself though I do miss that herbal smell like henna.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 8, 2020)

Today I did a tea rinse with Jamaican peppermint green tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2020)

Using N'joi's Herbal Hairdressing


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2020)

Last night pre-pood with shea butter + ayurvedic oils and my DIY fenugreek detangler.


----------



## alex114 (May 9, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
Long time no see—I was finishing up my graduate program, and....passing the bar exam!!!! I’m a lawyer now, y’all! But I’d like to join this challenge. The spray moisturizer I use is a rice water mix, and I still henna my hair occasionally, but I’d like to get that back to every six weeks.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2020)

did a fenugreek/aloe soak for 30 min.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 9, 2020)

alex114 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Long time no see—I was finishing up my graduate program, and....passing the bar exam!!!! I’m a lawyer now, y’all! But I’d like to join this challenge. The spray moisturizer I use is a rice water mix, and I still henna my hair occasionally, but I’d like to get that back to every six weeks.



Yayyyy!!! Congratulations!! Where are you ordering your henna these days?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 9, 2020)

Massages my scalp with some of UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp Therapy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2020)

alex114 said:


> *Hi everyone!
> Long time no see—*I* was finishing up my graduate program, and....passing the bar exam!!!! I’m a lawyer now, y’all! But I’d like to join this challenge.*


@alex114
....  So Proud!

Good to See You Sis!

Oh....and Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 10, 2020)

Made another deep conditioner, this time with fenugreek and Seamoss


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 11, 2020)

Scalp massage this afternoon with Natures Ego JBCO Hair Vitamin Oil. Contains an Ayurvedic blend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 11, 2020)

This UN Fermented Rice Water Spray makes my scalp feel like a peppermint patty.  It’s amazing.


----------



## alex114 (May 12, 2020)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yayyyy!!! Congratulations!! Where are you ordering your henna these days?


I stocked up on a bunch of Nupur from an Indian grocery store before we had to stay home (I’m in NYC). I would love some of the stuff I used to use from Henna for African Hair. Has anyone ordered from there recently? 

and thank you so much @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 12, 2020)

Just made an oat and rose water moisturizer


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 12, 2020)

@NowIAmNappy loved your vids, just subscribed to your channel.

Does anyone have a good scent combo to mask the fenugreek Maple syrup/curry smell? I'm tired of ppl saying they smell those things when I show up. Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 14, 2020)

Used UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp spray and sealed my ends with their Fenugreek oil last night.


----------



## snoop (May 16, 2020)

Pre-poo:  Shea butter + DIY Fenugreek milk
Wash:  Ayurvedic tea (Shikakai, Amla, Bhringraj, Brahmi, hibiscus, aloe vera, fenugreek powder, EO growth mix)


----------



## snoop (May 16, 2020)

snoop said:


> Pre-poo:  Shea butter + DIY Fenugreek milk
> Wash:  Ayurvedic tea (Shikakai, Amla, Bhringraj, Brahmi, hibiscus, aloe vera, fenugreek powder, EO growth mix)




I feel like I may not have put enough shikakai in (1tsp of it and amla, 1 tbsp everything else).  I was too scared that it would strip my hair. 

I scratched my scalp while rinsing out my DC and there was some residue, but it's quite possible that it was just DC, since I was only part way through rinsing. 

I used a bit of the wash tea with a bit of additional water and a little glycerin as my L, when I moisturized afterward.  My hair feels good, though.


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2020)

did a rice rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2020)

Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo Treatment (Overnight)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 18, 2020)

Sprayed UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp Spray 


Used my scalp massager.   .... my scalp is having a tingling party.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2020)

Today:
C&P Bamboo & FRW Rinse (Under Dryer)
DIY Tea Rinse Horsetail and Yerba Mate (Under DC'er)
Nature's Ego Guava Leaf Rinse (R/O)
Nature's Ego Rosemay & Peppermint Rinse (L-I)


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 19, 2020)

Made a new fenugreek and horsetail Leave in Conditioner


----------



## imaginary (May 20, 2020)

Made a new batch of FRW. Actually boiled the rice before leaving it for a day and boiling it again. Then I added some neem and bay leaf tea to it. I'll be spraying either everyday or every other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2020)

Yesterday I used:
NurCreations Irish Moss & Burdock Root DC'er (very nice - will definitely reup)


----------



## imaginary (May 21, 2020)

Did a much needed overnight henna treatment last night with only coconut milk. Think I made too much though as I had to pile it on at the end. It wouldn't have made much sense to freeze it. Hair feels nice and strong now.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2020)

experiment with some onion skins, did a rinse, who know what its doing but it stink, .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
Curls & Potions FRW Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse (L-I)


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 27, 2020)

Made an ayurvedic butter


----------



## snoop (May 28, 2020)

Yesterday, tea rinse


----------



## lovelycurls (May 28, 2020)

Fenugeek, Aloe, Rose water, peppermint eo, tea tree oil, Rosemary eo Hair/Scalp mist


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2020)

rice water rinse


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 2, 2020)

Anybody ever use tea in their clay mask instead of plain water? I do acv then water just to control the consistency. I also recall using coconut milk years ago when I first tried bentonite. May have to revisit that.


----------



## snoop (Jun 3, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Anybody ever use tea in their clay mask instead of plain water? I do acv then water just to control the consistency. I also recall using coconut milk years ago when I first tried bentonite. May have to revisit that.



I've never used ACV, but I do use goat's milk powder.  After years of use, I tested the pH of the mix and it was a 5.


----------



## snoop (Jun 3, 2020)

Ayurvedic mask


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 3, 2020)

Made the smoothest Fenugreek Mask and the rinsing process was easy.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 4, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Anybody ever use tea in their clay mask instead of plain water? I do acv then water just to control the consistency. I also recall using coconut milk years ago when I first tried bentonite. May have to revisit that.



Ive once use green tea, but thats it. I usually use water and ACV as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Guava Leaf Rinse (R/O)
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse (L-I)


----------



## alex114 (Jun 8, 2020)

Using a green tea hair mask (my salon’s owner makes and sells all the products used in the salon, I believe) It’s organic, so I use it as a DC or leave in as the mood strikes.


----------



## snoop (Jun 8, 2020)

Sunday:

Pre-poo - shea butter and ayurvedic oils
Wash - kaolin clay + herbal infused ACV
Conditioner - conditioner + honey
Herbal rinse - ayurvedic tea


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 9, 2020)

Did a HOT today with, my ayurvedic oil- brahmi, fenugreek, burdock root, henna, zizyphus, horsetail, rosemary, amla, neem,


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m still going strong with the rice water,coffee & other herbs..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Anybody ever use tea in their clay mask instead of plain water? I do acv then water just to control the consistency. I also recall using coconut milk years ago when I first tried bentonite. May have to revisit that.



@water_n_oil Hello! I have added coconut milk to my clay mask & green tea..When adding green tea,make sure to use a moisturizing rinse-out,your hair will be left feeling soft and strong with little to no hair fall..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## imaginary (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm going to go back into braids so I think I'll be doing an amla paste concoction tonight or tomorrow. Most likely tonight since i'll be braiding my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 15, 2020)

goddess by henna sooq (Ingredients: cassia auriculata*, emblica officinalis*, hibiscus rosa sinensis*, rose centifolia, trigonella foenum graecum, aloe barbadensis leaf powder) will not use again as mask too many particles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2020)

Ltown said:


> goddess by henna sooq (Ingredients: cassia auriculata*, emblica officinalis*, hibiscus rosa sinensis*, rose centifolia, trigonella foenum graecum, aloe barbadensis leaf powder) *will not use again as mask too many particles.*


@Ltown 
Good to know...

Thank you!


----------



## snoop (Jun 15, 2020)

Pre-poo - shea butter and ayurvedic oils
Wash - kaolin clay + herbal infused ACV
Treatment - Ayurvedic mask
Conditioner - conditioner + honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2020)

snoop said:


> *Pre-poo - shea butter and ayurvedic oils
> Wash - kaolin clay + herbal infused ACV
> Treatment - Ayurvedic mask
> Conditioner - conditioner + honey*


@snoop
This whole thing sounds


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 16, 2020)

I made a gloss treatment with henna, fenugreek, amla, brahmi and used my fenugreek deep conditioner. Then I made a fenugreek oil with castor oil, evoo, avocado and argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2020)

T0day:
DIY ACV Rinse
Curls & Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Leave-In


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2020)

Friday-
Natures Ego”Rice water Poo”
PJN”Rice Water Dc”
PJN”Rice Water leave-in” conditioner 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2020)

Also used today:
Terre Botanique's Pre-Wash (which is FRW, Ginger and some other good stuff)


----------



## Ltown (Jun 21, 2020)

ACV rinse


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2020)

Today “Sunday”
Natures Ego “Organic Fenugreek/Black Rice Coffee” oil throughout my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 23, 2020)

Did a henna and coffee mask


----------



## snoop (Jun 24, 2020)

Pre pooing with shea+ayurvedic oils


----------



## snoop (Jun 25, 2020)

Ayurvedic tea rinse


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2020)

Did another bad mix, pepper mint, green tea, black tea, fenugreek. it was probably the green/black tea too strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2020)

Ltown said:


> Did another bad mix, pepper mint, green tea, *black tea*, fenugreek. it was probably the green/*black tea too strong.*


@Ltown 
Prolly this?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 30, 2020)

Made a honey, fenugreek, Amla, Neem Mask with oils and conditioner. My hair came out So hydrated!


----------



## Lita (Jun 30, 2020)

In my Stunna Rice Milk I added MSM,Vit C & orange peels..Just spritz some directly on my scalp & moisturized  the length with,NE”Bhringraj & Emu leave-in & applied Yadain JBCO hair butter on the lower length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 1, 2020)

Just spritz rice milk on my scalp,added a little henna/fenugreek oil on top of that and on my length applied qhemet" burdock root cream to moisturized & on my ends I applied jbco to seal..My hair is in 7 braids,double silk scarf..I'm ready for bed

*Keeping my moisture levels up & my hair smells like food..Lol 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2020)

Today:
Koils By Nature's Charcoal Mask
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
NurCreations Irish Moss & Burdock Root Reconstructor
Nature's Ego Peppermint & Rosemary Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Jul 2, 2020)

Made an amla, shikakai and rice water mix last night. My hair was so soft when I rinse I didn't even feel the need to DC (also it was super late last night and I was tired).


----------



## Lita (Jul 2, 2020)

Spraying my roots with msm rice milk mix & JBCO on the length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 3, 2020)

Sprayed my roots with rice milk mix,Curly chic rice water to moisturize & Yadain JBCO Hair butter on the length  & JBCO on the ends to seal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## nothidden (Jul 4, 2020)

So sorry.  I am extremely late to the party.  Finished combing out my Sisterlocks in April and am ready to buckle down.
I’m back to using a rinse that I know works: caffeinated green tea with nettle and horsetail.  I spray my hair and scalp after conditioning or deep conditioning. My hair was very strong when using this mix before.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> Prolly this?


@IDareT'sHair, true, no more green/black teas it made my hair stiff in certain areas even after deep conditioning.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2020)

black tea rinse, KISS


----------



## Lita (Jul 5, 2020)

Sprayed stunna rice milk mix on my scalp,NE fenugreek milk on the length & Yadin JBCO on top of it to seal in moisture..

*Hair is very soft & shiny

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jul 6, 2020)

Still ayur-junkie strong. There are many Ayurvedic conscious brands and ayur ingredient conscious products 

*Fave Brands*
Henna Sooq
Belle Bar Organic​*Fave Products*
Natty Natural Leave In
Swastika Shikakai Shampoo Bar​


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2020)

After my shampoo spritz roots with CC”Rice Water Rinse” used NG”Indian Clay Mask” Dc 1hr 30min on top of that,used QB”Burdock Root” cream moisturizer on length,spritz my scalp with Rice Milk treatment leave in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 7, 2020)

Made an Aloe & Hibiscus gel


----------



## snoop (Jul 8, 2020)

Wash - kaolin clay + herbal infused ACV + goat's milk powder 
Mask - fenugreek paste + hibiscus + brahmi + bhringraj powders

Seal - Ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2020)

snoop said:


> *Wash - kaolin clay + herbal infused ACV + goat's milk powder
> Mask - fenugreek paste + hibiscus + brahmi + bhringraj powders*


@snoop 
Sounds


----------



## snoop (Jul 8, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> Sounds



My hair really liked it.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2020)

ACR


----------



## snoop (Jul 21, 2020)

Pre-poo - ayurvedic oil
Mask - random ayurvedic paste left in my freezer + oatmeal gel also left in my freezer 
DC - Henna Sooq Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher


----------



## Lita (Jul 21, 2020)

I have some organic black rice fermenting..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 21, 2020)

Made and Hibiscus, Aloe and Shea Moisturizer and my hair feels amazing


----------



## Lita (Jul 21, 2020)

Just put in the extra ingredients for my fermented black rice water & will moisturized the length of my hair with QB 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 22, 2020)

Still been using the same oil blend on my scalp. I used the shea mix for the first time in a while last night. Probably will start doing acv rinses again, mainly on days I have TKD. My hair doesn't mind the return to conventional products but my scalp is like ionno, dawg lol. Seems not to mind the CR Rose cleansing milk at least so I'll still use that.


----------



## Lita (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning-Sprayed my scalp with my BRW”mix”

Bedtime-HHB”oil” applied 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

Today DIY:
ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse (Horsetail)


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2020)

Early today-
Spritz my scalp with BRW”mix”

Tonight-
HHB”Ayurvedic” oil on scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2020)

black rice rinse


----------



## Lita (Jul 26, 2020)

Morning-BRW"mix"

Night-Fenugreek spritz on length 
JBCO butter to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 26, 2020)

Going to infuse avc with this tea (https://www.harney.com/products/happy-birthday-tea?variant=29581325062). I'm on the fence about doing an oil infusion with it too but I'm not sure which oils and butters I want to continue using long term right now.


----------



## snoop (Jul 27, 2020)

Yesterday:
Ayurvedic tea


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 28, 2020)

Made an ayurvedic shampoo with Haritaki, Neem, Hibiscus and Shikakai.


----------



## snoop (Aug 1, 2020)

Pre-poo:  Shea butter + ayurvedic oil
Wash:  Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder + ayurvedic infused ACV
Treatment: Ayurvedic rinse using herbs leftover from a previous infusion 
DC: @NowIAmNappy Oat and Aloe Vera DC


----------



## Ltown (Aug 2, 2020)

black rice rinse


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm doing a 6 week henna regimen inspired by hennasooq. I'm on a no buy so I'm going to make it work with what herbs I have in my cabinet. 
Week 1 amla mask
Week 2 overnight ayurvedic oil
Week 3 cassia mask
Week 4 henna gloss
Week 5 overnight ayurvedic oil
Week 6 amla mask

Did my amla mask last night and my hair felt so full and thick. Looking to add more strength to my hair.


----------



## Lita (Aug 2, 2020)

Spritz my edges with Ayurvedic rice water mix..


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 4, 2020)

Made a dIY Ayurvedic sun block. Will be using it this week


----------



## Lita (Aug 4, 2020)

Sprayed my edges with rice water mix

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 7, 2020)

Currently sitting with henna on my head..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 12, 2020)

Binged Curlyproverbz latest videos and they have me ready to get back on my ayurveda/DIY game. I think I'll stick with the CR honey leave in and store bought shampoo/conditioner bars though. Need to catch up on @NowIAmNappy 's videos now.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 13, 2020)

I did a henna gloss last week. Then, dc with heat
This week, washed with bentonite clay and acv.. then dc with heat

Hair feels lovely.  Right now,  I on my first oil I made a long time ago. I said it smelled like fried chicken. It doesn't anymore! I left little bits of lavender in it. It's nice. I put shea butter on top of that


----------



## emgem77 (Aug 13, 2020)

I mixed my fenugreek powder with aloe vera juice and aubrey organic moisturizing rose deep conditioner. I let it sit over night and this morning I did a hot oil pre-poo with mostly safflower oil and some shea moisture manuka honey and yogurt conditioner. I let that sit for several hours and then I shampooed with nioxin system 3(I'm trying to use this up) and now I have the fenugreek mixture on my head while wearing a deep conditioning cap.


----------



## Lita (Aug 13, 2020)

I have been using a onion oil mix & rice milk combination applied to my edges every other day and I have a lot of new hair spouting up in those areas  the marine collagen/silica combo is working as well,but things really took off for my edges with the onion/rice milk combo.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2020)

@emgem77 
Welcome to this Challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2020)

Used:
Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Ltown (Aug 15, 2020)

Ayurveda hair tea mix.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 17, 2020)

Harney & Sons is having a sale so I bought three tins of tea (Strawberry Kiwi, Indigo Punch, & Blueberry Green). The first two I'll be using for oil infusions and the third I'm thinking I might use for my tea/castile soap combo. Not sure on the latter yet.The Indigo Punch makes a gorgeous purple tea so I'm hoping it'll impart color in my infusion which I also want to use for a shea blend. I have the Birthday blend marinating in some ACV and it's a deep pretty red.


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2020)

Still using onion liquid mix every other day on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 18, 2020)

Have yall tried Multani Mitti or Fullers Earth? I really loved the results in my hair and skin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2020)

Yadian's JBCO Hair Butter which has: Seaweed, Vanilla Root, Goats Milk, Flaxseed, Hibiscus, Crushed Cloves, Basil, Calendula, Amla, Burdock Root, Neem and Biotin


----------



## Lita (Aug 18, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Have yall tried Multani Mitti or Fullers Earth? I really loved the results in my hair and skin



@NowIAmNappy Yes,I have used it with great results it really helped with my adult acne & black heads..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 18, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yadian's JBCO Hair Butter which has: Seaweed, Vanilla Root, Goats Milk, Flaxseed, Hibiscus, Crushed Cloves, Basil, Calendula, Amla, Burdock Root, Neem and Biotin



@IDareT'sHair This is my staple hair butter,I even put it on my elbows..Love it

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 18, 2020)

Applied PJN fenugreek hibiscus moisturizer on my hair,Chebe butter on the lower length & onion mix on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2020)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *This is my staple hair butter,I even put it on my elbows..Love it*


Isn't it lovely?  I like all three.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 19, 2020)

Strained my acv tonight and made a rinse. The H&S tea blend is so fragrant that the acv smell was super faint. I could only smell the citrus, vanilla, and blueberry from the tea. The red color was also gorgeous. I'll definitely keep doing my rinses this way. My hair was very soft and smelled nice.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Aug 19, 2020)

Does anyone have an ayur msm tea spray?

(I’ll be making one soon).... I find that oil infused msm makes my scalp itchy...especially if I’m going 2 weeks in between washing. I’m looking for an Ayurvedic Tea w/ Sulphur recipe.


----------



## Lita (Aug 21, 2020)

This is the only shedding I had for a weeks use of Chebe butter on my length,rice milk sprayed on my scalp & little onion mix..This is not 100 hairs or even 25..Very pleased with these results,will try to do this routine at least once or twice a month.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 21, 2020)

Today-
Cassia/aloe Vera & bone marrow mask 2hrs with cap

Used Hibiscus/Fenugreek leave in
Sealed Fenugreek oil

*Hair in 4 Bantu knots/air drying,very soft shiny and little hair shed

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2020)

Lita said:


> *This is not 100 hairs or even 25..Very pleased with these results,will try to do this routine at least once or twice a month*.


@Lita 
Impressive!


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 22, 2020)

My teas came today! They smell amazing. I could smell them before I even opened the box. I have the Indigo Punch and Strawberry Kiwi infusing with safflower  oil in the window. I was originally going to do whipped coconut oil with these but it's hot and they'd just melt right now plus I think I prefer coconut oil pre-wash. I'll use it with fenugreek instead. I decided to infuse the Blueberry Green Tea with acv for rinses.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Aug 23, 2020)

Lita said:


> I have been using a onion oil mix & rice milk combination applied to my edges every other day and I have a lot of new hair spouting up in those areas  the marine collagen/silica combo is working as well,but things really took off for my edges with the onion/rice milk combo.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Where do you get your rice milk or what’s your recipe?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 23, 2020)

Used some rice water last night to saturate my dc. I left it to sit for 20mins, wrapped in cling film and silk scarf before rinsing out.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 23, 2020)

Note to self: Label your concoctions because your lovely husband may think your ACV infusion is a drink...and then will dump the entire thing when he realizes it isn't.


----------



## Lita (Aug 23, 2020)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Where do you get your rice milk or what’s your recipe?



@TamaraShanie  Hello! Take 1/2 cup of organic rice milk powder,mix with some spring water 6 ounces,allow it to dissolved,leave on counter top to get a little warm,add in 1 teaspoon babassu oil,6 drops of peppermint oil,3 drops lavender oil,3 capsules of vit E 800mg,4 drops of hibiscus oil,1 tablespoon of Nilotica shea oil,add in orange/grapefruit peels for extra benefits and fragrance..Store in refrigerator..shake well before each use..Last about two weeks...

Or you can purchase Stunna rice milk and add these ingredients 

*The oils can be purchased from GARDEN OF WISDOM 
*Organic rice milk Amazon 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Aug 23, 2020)

Lita said:


> @TamaraShanie  Hello! Take 1/2 cup of organic rice milk powder,mix with some spring water 6 ounces,allow it to dissolved,leave on counter top to get a little warm,add in 1 teaspoon babassu oil,6 drops of peppermint oil,3 drops lavender oil,3 capsules of vit E 800mg,4 drops of hibiscus oil,1 tablespoon of Nilotica shea oil,add in orange/grapefruit peels for extra benefits and fragrance..Store in refrigerator..shake well before each use..Last about two weeks...
> 
> Or you can purchase Stunna rice milk and add these ingredients
> 
> ...



 I wasn’t ready. I saw Nature’s Ego & Stunna had rice milk spray... but you still added 5,000 ingredients to it. If you ever wanna ship a premade bottle to Jersey.... I’m here for it lol.


----------



## Lita (Aug 23, 2020)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I wasn’t ready. I saw Nature’s Ego & Stunna had rice milk spray... but you still added 5,000 ingredients to it. If you ever wanna ship a premade bottle to Jersey.... I’m here for it lol.



@TamaraShaniece Lol..Natures Ego makes awesome products,Stunna as well..Siroid has a great rice milk spray too..I think my favorite rice milk spray is from stunna,the texture is smoother.
I do alternate between the three to give my scalp a break...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2020)

Today:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Aug 25, 2020)

Egyptian Black Castor Coffee Ginseng oil, applied on my edges

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2020)

Doing an overnight pre poo with red onion,onion skins,curry,cayenne pepper,ginger growth etc mix by Natures Testimony

*My scalp feels so good and alive,this blend is very invigorating,going to put a plastic cap on “green house”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2020)

Washed the red onion mix out,deep condition,used beet root/fenugreek tonic for scalp treatment & Chebe on my braids...Hair is air drying 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 30, 2020)

I added some more Chebe butter on my braids.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 30, 2020)

acv rinse


----------



## snoop (Sep 2, 2020)

Past Sunday

Pre-poo:  Ayurvedic oil
Wash:  Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder + ayurvedic infused ACV
Treatment: Amla + hibiscus + yogurt + honey + rosemary and sweet orange EOs
DC: @NowIAmNappy Oat and Aloe DC


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2020)

On Wednesday,I used Egyptian Black Seed/Coffee a Ginseng oil on my scalp/hair...

*I think for the entire month of September,I will add EBCO on my scalp/hair once a week on Wednesday's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 5, 2020)

Last night I massaged my scalp with coffee & fenugreek oil , before lightly spraying my hair with a rice water & leave in mix. I applied a thin coat of shea and a bit more to my ends before setting for the night.


----------



## snoop (Sep 6, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> Last night I massaged my scalp with coffee & fenugreek oil , before lightly spraying my hair with a rice water & leave in mix. I applied a thin coat of shea and a bit more to my ends before setting for the night.



I've been infusing coffee and fenugreek, but wasn't sure how to use it.   Using it as a scalp oil sounds like a great idea.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2020)

snoop said:


> I've been infusing coffee and fenugreek, but wasn't sure how to use it.   Using it as a scalp oil sounds like a great idea.



I'm going to try and do this regularly to make sure I use it. I almost forgot it was there


----------



## Ltown (Sep 7, 2020)

Henna soug goddess hair ayureda


----------



## snoop (Sep 7, 2020)

Yesterday

Pre-poo:  Ayurvedic oil
Wash:  Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder + ayurvedic infused ACV
Protein treatment: Komaza Hair Care
Final rinse: Hair tea (incl. Green tea, rose petals, lavendin, fenugreek, etc.)


My hair felt sooo soft after the protein treatment.  I'm not sure why since it's never felt this way after using this particular protein.  I wasn't sure if I'd need a conditioner after doing the tea rinse, but no my hair stayed soft.  I hope that I can recreate these results.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 9, 2020)

Made some FRW and this time I boiled lime skin to try and get a little closer to the original recipe. I also (finally) double-strained the amla oil I accidentally made. I had put amla powder in the dregs of my apricot oil and then forgotten about it for like a month and a half. I know I won't be able to use it as much once I install my sisterlocks, but I still plan on using my FRW and some other teas.


----------



## Lita (Sep 9, 2020)

Used my once a week Egyptian Black Castor Coffee/Ginseng oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2020)

Been using & Lovin' Hairveda's Green Tea Butter


----------



## Lita (Sep 11, 2020)

Friday “Today” made my coffee,black seed,fo ti & matcha mix and I let brew for a couple of hours,after it cooled I poured the mixture into a spritz bottle then,added peppermint eo,rosemary eo & jbco..I will leave this in overnight.

*I will make ayurvedic goat milk mask to use tomorrow

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 11, 2020)

The ayurvedic goats milk mask will use this on Saturday,let it sit in the bowl overnight..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## waff (Sep 12, 2020)

I have been recently incorporating more ayurvedic recipes. 

I made a herbal infused oil that I am using for hot oil treatments at least once a week. This has been a godsend for my scalp. Nothing seems to work recently for my SD, not even Nizoral. For some reason, hot oil treatments are working again to control the flare ups. My scalp is clean as new, no flakes no flare up no inflammation. 

I tried a henna gloss last week, I have not put henna in my hair since teenage years when my mom did that for me. I did not do a full treatment though, just a teaspoon mixed with a DC, amla, shikaki, brahmi, some coconut milk. I am not sure I love the results, I forgot to add an oil to make it more nourishing. 

I am planing to try out methi and hibiscus powder next time. 

I have also tried a tea rinse, I used it as the L in my LCO, and I think I like the moisture it left my hair with. I don't have a routine yet, just playing around with some things since I am on a hair kick again lol.


----------



## Lita (Sep 12, 2020)

Washed out the ayurvedic goat milk mask/dc 40 min heat cap/used PJN rice milk hair cream/NT banana leave in/Yadain JBCO to seal 
/and on my scalp NB chebe hair tonic & chebe saw palmetto serum..

*Hair is in 6 braids air drying

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## snoop (Sep 12, 2020)

One step hair wash this week:  Hibiscus + Honey tea rinse


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 12, 2020)

This wash was accidentally fenugreek-heavy as I didn't plan anything but it all went well.

This morning, I massaged my scalp with coffee & fenugreek oil. Then made a mix of fenugreek powder, Mielle babassu and mint con, C.antu hydrating cream con and hot water, stirring constantly. I strained the larger particles out and applied to my scalp and hair. My Coils bounced back immediately. I left this wrapped up for some time while I cleaned.

After shampooing, and dcing with CR Algae Renew I made a fenugreek tea and added some rice water to it. I soaked my hair with this and wrapped in cling film while I showered.

I noticed less shedding this wash day however, I've also been wearing my hair straight and bunned for the past 3 weeks and the sheds were easy to remove throughout that time.


----------



## waff (Sep 13, 2020)

Made a moisturizing DC that I will be applying as a prepoo today:

2 tbsp Garnier whole blends honey mask
1.5 tbsp Coconut milk
2 tsp hibiscus powder
1 tsp of each: Amla, Methi, Moringa
Mixed the DC with herbal tea rinse until I was happy with the consistency

I will be applying the growth oil on my scalp as a hot oil treatment, and the DC on the length. Leave it under plastic cap for the day until I am ready to wash it off.

I will be using the tea rinse as the L for my LCO later.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2020)

Ltown said:


> Henna soug goddess hair ayureda


repeat


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2020)

I spritz my scalp with NB Chebe hair tonic/on top of that I applied the NB Chebe saw palmetto scalp serum,on the length Cactus hair lotion to remoisturize & HBCO to seal...

*My hair is in spider braids

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 15, 2020)

Y’all made this bomb Moringa mask and my hair was in love!! Super moisturizing


----------



## waff (Sep 15, 2020)

I made black rice water and let it sit to ferment a day ago, added some EO and applied it to scalp and length. I will be washing it off in few hours.


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2020)

@NowIAmNappy I was watching it earlier on YouTube,it looks yummy..I love moringa,on my hair/skin and internally..Your hair is really flourishing 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2020)

@Lita
Hello Ms. Lita!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 15, 2020)

Lita said:


> @NowIAmNappy I was watching it earlier on YouTube,it looks yummy..I love moringa,on my hair/skin and internally..Your hair is really flourishing
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


How are you taking it internally. I’ve actually never used it on my skin but use it in my smoothie.
And thanks, my hair is the longest it’s ever been!


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> How are you taking it internally. I’ve actually never used it on my skin but use it in my smoothie.
> And thanks, my hair is the longest it’s ever been!



@NowIAmNappy  I open 2 capsules and put it in my smoothies,my blood pressure is normal. I no longer take the medication and I check with my Doctor on the regular,in addition I check my blood pressure 2xs a day.. 

•For my skin,I add it to my clay mask it really helps clear out bacteria & unhealthy oils

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Hello Ms. Lita!



@IDareT'sHair  Hello!!! Hope all is going well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2020)

Today,Wednesday I applied EBCO coffee/ginseng oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 20, 2020)

Spritz my hair with NB hair tonic & used BB saw palmetto serum on top..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2020)

Rubbed some coffee butter on my braids..Hair back in bonnet bedtime 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2020)

Used:
Yadain's Olive, Sage and Tea Tree Hair Butter


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 22, 2020)

Just updated my regimen for the Fall and made a new whipped ayurvedic butter. Have y’all tried making a butter with BTMS and Fatty alcohols, it decadent!!


----------



## imaginary (Sep 24, 2020)

Made a new batch of FRW with neem leaves and some rose petals. Think I'll be spraying every other day.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 25, 2020)

Sprayed my hair mid-week with mix of very diluted leave-in and majority fengreek water (fengreek powder left to soak in water until thickens, and strained off into a spray bottle and stored in the fridge).


----------



## Ltown (Sep 26, 2020)

black rice rinse


----------



## Lita (Sep 26, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just updated my regimen for the Fall and made a new whipped ayurvedic butter. Have y’all tried making a butter with BTMS and Fatty alcohols, it decadent!!



@NowIAmNappy Yes,with amazing results..I like DIY,especially butters/moisturizers.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 26, 2020)

Made an onion paste/onion juice mix,left it on for 30min..Did a onion rice water eo treatment with NG conditioner on top left it on for 50min with heat cap..After spritz my scalp with Fenugreek/Amla Curry leaves mix & applied my DIY butter/oil mix on top..Hair in 7 braids,air drying.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## snoop (Sep 27, 2020)

Pre-poo - Coconut oil + conditioner
Wash - White African Black Soap + botanical tea + honey + hibiscus ayurvedic oil
Rinse - Ayurvedic ACV
Gloss - using DC + amla + bringhraj + brahmi + honey


ETA:  ACV rinse


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2020)

Finally made the onion skin tonic (recipe from Roots45 on YT) that was in posted in an 'onion' thread here a little while ago. I can't recall who posted again but thank you!

It's currently in the cupboard, marinating. In the vid, she says to leave it for a week in a cool dark place, shaking every day or two.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 27, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> Finally made the onion skin tonic (recipe from Roots45 on YT) that was in posted in an 'onion' thread here a little while ago. I can't recall who posted again but thank you!
> 
> It's currently in the cupboard, marinating. In the vid, she says to leave it for a week in a cool dark place, shaking every day or two.


Aww, this makes me miss old youtube when everybody wasn't trying to put on a show.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 28, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> Finally made the onion skin tonic (recipe from Roots45 on YT) that was in posted in an 'onion' thread here a little while ago. I can't recall who posted again but thank you!
> 
> It's currently in the cupboard, marinating. In the vid, she says to leave it for a week in a cool dark place, shaking every day or two.



I miss this lady on my YouTube. I hope she's having a great day.


----------



## Lita (Sep 28, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> Finally made the onion skin tonic (recipe from Roots45 on YT) that was in posted in an 'onion' thread here a little while ago. I can't recall who posted again but thank you!
> 
> It's currently in the cupboard, marinating. In the vid, she says to leave it for a week in a cool dark place, shaking every day or two.



@GGsKin Oh,wow me too..Here is mine,still steeping in the pot..I’ll let it sit covered..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welcome Sista' Challengers!
> 
> @Lita
> @Artemis24
> ...


I’m in! I have a chebe oil blend that I bought from hair growth co. It’s already a fave. I use it daily sometimes twice. I’m seeing growth already after just 2 weeks. This is my starting pic


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 1, 2020)

I mixed ACV with bentonite clay and did a hair detox yesterday. I also did an overnight rice water rinse last night into this afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2020)

@Prettymetty


----------



## Lita (Oct 2, 2020)

Wednesday-ST”EBCCO with ginseng”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 6, 2020)

Finally tried Ambunu and I loved the results. My hair felt so hydrated.


----------



## Lita (Oct 6, 2020)

@NowIAmNappy Glad you like the Ambunu,I love it my new staple & a little goes a long way..Thanks for sharing your results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2020)

Did an ACV Pre-Cleansing Rinse


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 13, 2020)

Made two diy Ambunu gels


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 16, 2020)

Does anyone know how frequently you can use amla masks on your scalp?  Is once a week too much?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 16, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Does anyone know how frequently you can use amla masks on your scalp?  Is once a week too much?



Nope. Whats in your mix?  The more I use amla the more my hair curls.  Its my favorite ayurvedic herb @mzteaze


----------



## imaginary (Oct 16, 2020)

speaking of amla, I've been adding drops of my diy oil to my scalp once a week/every other week.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 16, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Nope. Whats in your mix?  The more I use amla the more my hair curls.  Its my favorite ayurvedic herb @mzteaze



I kept it simple - hydrated fenugreek, 50 ml amla and aloe vera gel.  I'm going to try weekly for now to see if I can stimulate growth.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 16, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I kept it simple - hydrated fenugreek, 50 ml amla and aloe vera gel.  I'm going to try weekly for now to see if I can stimulate growth.



I don’t use hydrated fenugreek weekly. More like every two weeks if that because it’s strengthening for me  @mzteaze


----------



## Ltown (Oct 19, 2020)

aphogee green tea spritz


----------



## snoop (Oct 25, 2020)

Sealed with ayurvedic oils.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 25, 2020)

Belle Bar Rice Mask tonight


----------



## Lita (Oct 26, 2020)

I added Ambunu and aloe Vera leaf gel to my red raj henna & the process was amazing,my hair  feels incredible.
I used NE”Coffee DHT” blocker on my edges/between my parts.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 28, 2020)

I bought some Chebe creme to use on my hair between shampoos.  Looks like it will arrive this week.

I pulled up some of the older threads but couldn't find anyone that's stuck with Chebe it long enough for reportable results.  

I'm trying to salvage my 2020 results since for a good 6 months I just didn't do anything with my hair or products.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 29, 2020)

Henna Soug goddess tea rinse


----------



## Ltown (Nov 1, 2020)

Used shea moisture power green tea rinse, don't think I used it right, it said no rinse but you are suppose to used conditioner afterward.  I've had it for a long time, it very watery will only get one more rinse out of it for those who want to know ingredients: 

Ingredients
Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Glycerin (Vegetable/ Végétale), Aqua, Sorbitan Oleate Decylglucoside Crosspolymer, Panthenol, Polyglyceryl-10 Myristate, Sodium Chloride, Moringa Oleifera Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Oil, Brassica Oleracea Acephala (Kale) Leaf Extract, Chlorella Vulgaris Extract, Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Powder, Cucumis Sativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Carica Papaya (Papaya) Fruit Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Leaf Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Flower Extract, Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Juice, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Hydrolyzed Corn Starch, Potassium Sorbate, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Polyquaternium-7, Gluconolactone, Sodium Benzoate, Calcium Gluconate, Parfum (Essential Oil Blend / Mélange d'huiles essentielles).


----------



## Newhottie (Nov 1, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I bought some Chebe creme to use on my hair between shampoos.  Looks like it will arrive this week.
> 
> I pulled up some of the older threads but couldn't find anyone that's stuck with Chebe it long enough for reportable results.
> 
> I'm trying to salvage my 2020 results since for a good 6 months I just didn't do anything with my hair or products.



Trying to convince myself to stick to a weekly Chebe mask but was also thinking of BKT and I know Chebe relaxes the curl already so still uhhhming. Please tag me on your updates.

Thinking of formulating a basic mask without all the mess if there’s any UK/European ladies that wanna try this out with me can send them out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2020)

@Newhottie 
Welcome to the 20-21 Challenge


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2020)

Applied PJN”Rice water moisturizer” on my entire length..This is my year round staple.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 4, 2020)

Made and used my Chebe Butter and Oil


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi ladies,

i want to introduce ayurveda into my regimen for strengthening. Where would you say is a good place to start? I don’t want to add too many steps to my regimen. I’ve read through this thread a bit and the 2019 thread but there’s a lot of info and it’s a little overwhelming.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 5, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> i want to introduce ayurveda into my regimen for strengthening. Where would you say is a good place to start? I don’t want to add too many steps to my regimen. I’ve read through this thread a bit and the 2019 thread but there’s a lot of info and it’s a little overwhelming.



I recommend starting with henna or cassia.  You can make simple glosses by mixing the powders with a liquid of you choice then mixing in a conditioner.

Or you can use tea rinses.  Both are good ways to get started,

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 6, 2020)

OGX has a new line with turmeric and amla that has my curiosity piqued. May or may not grab it this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *OGX has a new line with turmeric and amla that has my curiosity piqued. May or may not grab it this weekend.*


@water_n_oil 
Sounds really good! 

Please let us know if you try it.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 6, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> i want to introduce ayurveda into my regimen for strengthening. Where would you say is a good place to start? I don’t want to add too many steps to my regimen. I’ve read through this thread a bit and the 2019 thread but there’s a lot of info and it’s a little overwhelming.



I agree with the above suggestions about glosses and tea rinses. You could also try making Henna and ayurvedic oils to apply to your strands and scalp. Be wary though, the henna oil will still stain red (not just your hair but your hands too depending on how often you apply). I've tried and loved fenugreek and amla oils, I liked the henna oil but the red nails and pillowcases were annoying. 

Checkout curlyproverbs for her recipes on diy ayurvedic oils.


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2020)

Applied hazels hibiscus oil on my scalp for an overnight pre poo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks @mzteaze @imaginary, I think the glosses sound pretty simple, since I am deep conditioning every wash anyway. 
for the tea rinses, are you leaving them in or do you wash them out?


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 7, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Thanks @mzteaze @imaginary, I think the glosses sound pretty simple, since I am deep conditioning every wash anyway.
> for the tea rinses, are you leaving them in or do you wash them out?



Try both methods as one may work better for you than the other.  I used it as a mid-step rinse between shampoo and conditioner because that worked for me better than as a daily spray.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 9, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Try both methods as one may work better for you than the other.  I used it as a mid-step rinse between shampoo and conditioner because that worked for me better than as a daily spray.


I agree @Mapleoats. I use my teas as leave in spritzes. But that's because I don't like adding too many steps to wash day. Also I find leaving it in gives me a better idea of how my hair reacts to it in a day/week. 

You could even add the teas to your hair mixes and glosses. I loved that when I used clays and ayurvedic treatments.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 10, 2020)

Henna Soug goddess tea rinse/ shea moisture power tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2020)

Will Steep a Pot of Blue Malva for my Tea Rinse(s)


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 10, 2020)

Did an African herbs wash day with moringa, Chebe and Ambunu! Bomb results


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2020)

NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Mask


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey ladies another question for you all. Is henna OK for someone with coarse/ thick strands? Or will the build up of dye create more dryness?


----------



## snoop (Nov 10, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> i want to introduce ayurveda into my regimen for strengthening. Where would you say is a good place to start? I don’t want to add too many steps to my regimen. I’ve read through this thread a bit and the 2019 thread but there’s a lot of info and it’s a little overwhelming.



Personally, after trying out masks, glosses, and oils, I think that oils are the easiest way to add ayurveda into your regimen without adding too many steps.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 11, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Hey ladies another question for you all. Is henna OK for someone with coarse/ thick strands? Or will the build up of dye create more dryness?



It should be OK BUT I recommend using a moisture drenching approach immediately following a henna application.  I tend to use well vetted moisture boosting DC and leave in.


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 12, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> It should be OK BUT I recommend using a moisture drenching approach immediately following a henna application.  I tend to use well vetted moisture boosting DC and leave in.


Thanks!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 15, 2020)

aphogee green tea spirtz


----------



## snoop (Nov 15, 2020)

Ayurvedic oil to seal.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 16, 2020)

Vatika & JBCO
Chebe creme

BB Onion & Garlic oil on scalp with massage


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 16, 2020)

Used UN fermented rice water scalp therapy last night and Natures Ego Bentonite leave in conditioner (brahmi, mustard seed, fenugreek)


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 17, 2020)

whewwww babeeee I made a DIY Chebe cream and I'm in love. I sealed with my chebe butter and woke up this morning to uber soft hair.


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 17, 2020)

I recieved my Amla, fenugreek, and green tea leaves in the mail today! I’m excited to start experimenting with tea rinses, gonna steep an oil as well. Eventually want to try the powders as a hair mask, but I’ll start with the tea and oil for now


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2020)

shea moisture power green tea rinse


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 30, 2020)

CurlyProverbz has a line out now. https://curlyproverbz.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

NurCreations Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2020)

@mzteaze 
My little $12 order from Henna Sooq is in Transit.  It should be here Friday.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 2, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> My little $12 order from Henna Sooq is in Transit.  It should be here Friday.



I'm glad to hear.  I couldn't get a straight answer from her customer service person but the limit MAY have only applied to regular BF sale, not the VIP sale.  Last year that was the ultimate reason my purchase was canceled too but I made her VIP list this year so.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 3, 2020)

Sealed my hair with Negesbanda Chebe oil last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2020)

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Can't wait until the next Neges Banda Sale!    Wish I woulda' bought more!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 3, 2020)

Its the best @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Its the best*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I want the Oil & the Mayo!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 5, 2020)

I’ve got a fenugreek oil infusing and it’s so nice and slippery   . Will let it infuse for one more week. Can’t wait to use it to prepoo!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 5, 2020)

My DC tomorrow will be V05 mixed with Bhringraj. I be so happy when I don't throw my ish away even when I ain't used it in a minute. Whew.......


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2020)

shea moisture power green tea leave in


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 6, 2020)

Ltown said:


> shea moisture power green tea leave in


Wait wait... there’s a leave in for this line??? ** runs to amazon***


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Wait wait... there’s a leave in for this line??? ** runs to amazon***


i found it in target.

ingredients 

Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Glycerin (Vegetable), Water, Sorbitan Oleate Decylglucoside Crosspolymer, Panthenol, Polyglyceryl-10 Myristate, Sodium Chloride, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Oil, Moringa Oleifera Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Powder, Brassica Oleracea Acephala (Kale) Leaf Extract, Chlorella Vulgaris Extract, Cucumis Sativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Leaf Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Flower Extract, Carica Papaya (Papaya) Fruit Extract, Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Juice, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Hydrolyzed Corn Starch, Polyquaternium-7, Potassium Sorbate, Gluconolactone, Sodium Benzoate, Calcium Gluconate, Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend) *Certified Organic Ingredient ♥Fair Trade Ingredient


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 6, 2020)

Use Yaya Creations Chebe creme on hair over Vatika and few drops of a mix of castor & camellia oil.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 7, 2020)

Finished my oil blend. Kind of want to go back to my diy henna oil but fenugreek and hibsicus by themselves are readily available OTG for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 7, 2020)

Used Nurcreations Ambunu Leave in conditioner last night. ( mustard seed. amla, bhringraj, neem, brahmi)  and Qb Amla heavy cream


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 7, 2020)

Ltown said:


> i found it in target.
> 
> ingredients
> 
> Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Glycerin (Vegetable), Water, Sorbitan Oleate Decylglucoside Crosspolymer, Panthenol, Polyglyceryl-10 Myristate, Sodium Chloride, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Oil, Moringa Oleifera Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Powder, Brassica Oleracea Acephala (Kale) Leaf Extract, Chlorella Vulgaris Extract, Cucumis Sativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Leaf Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Flower Extract, Carica Papaya (Papaya) Fruit Extract, Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Juice, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Hydrolyzed Corn Starch, Polyquaternium-7, Potassium Sorbate, Gluconolactone, Sodium Benzoate, Calcium Gluconate, Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend) *Certified Organic Ingredient ♥Fair Trade Ingredient


Oh is this the tea rinse? You use it as a leave in?


----------



## frizzy (Dec 7, 2020)

Shay72 said:


> My DC tomorrow will be V05 mixed with Bhringraj. I be so happy when I don't throw my ish away even when I ain't used it in a minute. Whew.......


I'm so happy when I use up stuff I've had a minute because I refuse to throw anything away.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 10, 2020)

Black rice water mask 
Chebe creme


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 11, 2020)

Chebe creme applied to hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 17, 2020)

So used my diY herbal spray and oil


----------



## waff (Dec 17, 2020)

DIY growth oil for prepoo


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2020)

Will be DCing with an amla and V05 mix.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 20, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Finished my oil blend. Kind of want to go back to my diy henna oil but fenugreek and hibsicus by themselves are readily available OTG for me.


If you see this and remember, what was in your Henna oil?


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 20, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> If you see this and remember, what was in your Henna oil?


Zenia herbal henna powder (12 diff herbs), grapeseed oil, castor oil, safflower oil.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 20, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Zenia herbal henna powder (12 diff herbs), grapeseed oil, castor oil, safflower oil.


Tysm!


----------



## snoop (Dec 21, 2020)

Spirulina + funugreek paste + (fresh) mango + amla/bhringraj/brahmi


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 21, 2020)

Onion and garlic oil on scalp 
Chebe creme on hair


----------



## nothidden (Dec 21, 2020)

Back to using my post-cleanse tea rinse.  It's a rose water blend of green, nettle, horsetail, and saw palmetto teas (bags).  Before this I apply aloe vera juice to my scalp.  Today is shampoo day, so I'll be making and applying the rinse later.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2020)

Used my DIY”Ayurvedic Mask”
Fenugreek,Hibiscus,Amla & Bhringraj powder in warm water..Left it in my hair for 1hr..

RN”Ayurvedic hair growth oil on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 22, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Oh is this the tea rinse? You use it as a leave in?


sorry for late reply, yes it a leave in, can't say i notice anything different but i'm using it up


----------



## Ltown (Dec 22, 2020)

aphogee green tea spirtz


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2020)

Applied hazels” Hibiscus serum on my scalp” hazels” Hibiscus growth butter on my edges”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 24, 2020)

Used my onion tonic as a final rinse today as it left a silky feeling after pouring over my hair.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 25, 2020)

Amla + coconut milk + henna treatment.

I should have posted it here, rather than in this week's hair plans thread: *ACV Rinse *helped dissolve my SSKs
(ETA: Skepticism is good... I tried a search and destroy and saw SSKs are still there, just flattened and smoothed down so they felt like nothing) 

 and intertwined tangles.

I used it on dry hair, co-washing afterwards, then the fantasia aloe gel and
oil mix as leave-ins.
Even with DC and these same leave-ins used before,
the tangles and knots wouldn't go away..so I know I'm not just imagining the difference the ACV made.

After the leave-ins, and running hands through the tangles and knots, rubbing etc, knots just went away totally. It's actually a mini miracle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2020)

Using:
KBN's Charcoal Mask (Mango-Mint Detoxifying Conditioner


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2021)

shea moisture power green tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2021)

Ltown said:


> *shea moisture power green tea rinse*


@Ltown
How do you like this Rinse Ms. LT?

Nvrmnd.  I see this is a Shampoo.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> How do you like this Rinse Ms. LT?
> 
> Nvrmnd.  I see this is a Shampoo.


@IDareT'sHair Happy New Year!  It's a leave in, you shake and apply, it suds there nothing really special for me. I like my liquid leave in to detangle and it doesn't do that, used it up.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 3, 2021)

Is anyone still using Rosemary tea spritz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> *Is anyone still using Rosemary tea spritz?*


@mzteaze
DIY or Store/Vendor bought?  I'm not but it sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2021)

Pre-Poo'ing In:
Neges Banda Chebe Pre-Poo Treatment (will probably leave this in overnight)


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> DIY or Store/Vendor bought?  I'm not but it sounds



I posted the recipe in the other thread.  I just may make it myself too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> *I posted the recipe in the other thread.  I just may make it myself too.*


@mzteaze
Yes, I saw that after I posted this.

Thank you!

ETA: I do use Rosemary Tea from time to time in my Tea Rinse(s), but never as a Spritz L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2021)

Had some leftover Coffee - so I did a Coffee Rinse


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 5, 2021)

Massaging some onion skin tonic on my scalp. I noticed I've got a tiny smooth patch, the size of my baby finger-tip at the front of my hairline.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 5, 2021)

I have caffeine water I made in my closet.  Wonder if I should use it in my mixes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> *I have caffeine water I made in my closet.  Wonder if I should use it in my mixes.*


@mzteaze
Did you use a Powder?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 5, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Did you use a Powder?



Yes I mixed it based on the mix from Science-y blog.  http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2017/02/scientifically-tested-over-counter.html


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 7, 2021)

_ACV rinse before shampoo and after shampoo + conditioner + DC  _
_Moroccan peppermint green tea rinse to wash that out or dilute it more (scared at how thin my hair looked and shedding)_
_other SB/EOs and other oils/butters blend for scalp but includes nothing that is listed in the title of this thread_


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Doing a gloss with Brahmi and V05. Still messy but not as much this time because I broke out the cape and I got my consistency right.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yesterday AM (past 12 but kid up due to seizures ) green tea and mint rinse
Coffee rinse (sold on it for scalp ..it seriously gives energy just as well as drinking it   
Tea (sleepytime) mixed with aloe n MCT
0


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2021)

Used a little onion skin tonic on my hairline.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 10, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Used a little onion skin tonic on my hairline.


woah! i didn't know a person could use the skins. i bet it doesn't hurt as much when making it? (my eyes at least, water too much with onions).


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2021)

bzb1990 said:


> woah! i didn't know a person could use the skins. i bet it doesn't hurt as much when making it? (my eyes at least, water too much with onions).


Totally pain free, apart from using my good good vodka to preserve it   . I think it was @mzteaze who originally posted the vid from Root4U45 on how to make it. I followed her recipe, except I added rose buds + hibiscus to my vodka, and a little sulphur powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## snoop (Jan 11, 2021)

Daily spritz with hibiscus, fenugreek, marshmallow root, and a variety of flowers.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 11, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Totally pain free, apart from using my good good vodka to preserve it   . I think it was @mzteaze who originally posted the vid from Root4U45 on how to make it. I followed her recipe, except I added rose buds + hibiscus to my vodka, and a little sulphur powder.



Thanks for reminding me of this. I need to look up and finally get around to making a batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2021)

Using N'JoiCreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter that has:
Mango Butter
Shea Butter
EVOO
CO
Chebe
Shikakai
Hibiscus
Fenugreek
Clary Sage
Lavender EO


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 13, 2021)

Had made peppermint/green tea/chamomile tea with onion like Maitha but no sedr powder. Put it in near-empty bottle of Oshima Tsubaki camellia oil that also has some Abyssinian n jojoba with neroli. Applied today. ETA oh ya it had MSM powder in it too


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2021)

bzb1990 said:


> Had made peppermint/green tea/chamomile tea with onion like Maitha but no sedr powder. Put it in near-empty bottle of Oshima Tsubaki camellia oil that also has some Abyssinian n jojoba with neroli. Applied today. ETA oh ya it had MSM powder in it too


This sounds nice. I love neroli scent.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 13, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> Yes I mixed it based on the mix from Science-y blog.  http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2017/02/scientifically-tested-over-counter.html


Thanks for the link, excited because for one thing mentioned (that has glycerin black seed oil and lavender in it) ,
I basically have all the items necessary to make it. Excited to make it. Theres a religious saying that the black seed/nigella carries a cure for everything in it, except pre-ordained death.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 14, 2021)

Used Yaya Creations Chebe creme on hair with Vatika oil


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 14, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> Used Yaya Creations Chebe creme on hair with Vatika oil


Do you just use normal Vatika the basic one? I had a reaction to Vatika and checking the ingredients online, I think it was the garlic one as they had Hydroquinone in it. 
I saw it on sale here and thinking about trying it again.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 14, 2021)

Rice water, SB mix on top of that. Tea/onion/MSM mix scalp ...then another SB mix (older one) on that


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 14, 2021)

bzb1990 said:


> Do you just use normal Vatika the basic one? I had a reaction to Vatika and checking the ingredients online, I think it was the garlic one as they had Hydroquinone in it.
> I saw it on sale here and thinking about trying it again.



I use the normal Vatika (coconut oil, amla, lemon).  BUT, I've had this bottle for YEARS!!!!! So, my experience is based on a formula that may not still be in circulation any longer.

This bottle style :


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you @mzteaze. Seems it has the TBHQ in it too but maybe in lower quantity than what I had tried before.
 Or maybe there are knockoff versions that have harmful / tainted ingredients.

Used rice water rinse (4 days soaked so must be somewhat fermented? no bad smell though) after everything.
 Rice water helped tone down the greasiness and in holding down the random short bits (I 'pressed' unruly pieces of crown flat by putting on a wig .)


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2021)

black tea rinse, i've been mixing for over ten years tired of it, got toAPL cut 3 inches. Aging no more patience  for mixing.


----------



## snoop (Jan 18, 2021)

Today:  Honey wash, but I added shikakai, hibiscus, amla, aloe vera powder, glycerine, and lavender powder.


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2021)

Has anyone done a tea rinse BEFORE washing?

Making some tea now using the herbs left over from an infusion, but I don't actually want to finish with it....  going to be using it today, regardless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2021)

snoop said:


> *Has anyone done a tea rinse BEFORE washing?*


@snoop
Will try this!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2021)

used aphogee green tea spritz


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> Will try this!



I caved and used it afterwards.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2021)

DC’d yesterday with a fenugreek and V05 mix


----------



## imaginary (Jan 25, 2021)

snoop said:


> Has anyone done a tea rinse BEFORE washing?
> 
> Making some tea now using the herbs left over from an infusion, but I don't actually want to finish with it....  going to be using it today, regardless.



I have, but I either slept overnight with it, or at least kept it in for 4+hrs so I could appease my mind that I did something. I did this with black and green tea, the only difference I felt was with black tea because it made my hair hard and that dissipated after I shampooed.

I've also used fenugreek tea as a leave-in/wetting liquid when I used used to wash my hair weekly/biweekly, so not quite right before a shampoo. It kept my hair very soft but again it was in for a while and also I assumed the built up use helped.


----------



## snoop (Jan 25, 2021)

imaginary said:


> I have, but I either slept overnight with it, or at least kept it in for 4+hrs so I could appease my mind that I did something. I did this with black and green tea, the only difference I felt was with black tea because it made my hair hard and that dissipated after I shampooed.
> 
> I've also used fenugreek tea as a leave-in/wetting liquid when I used used to wash my hair weekly/biweekly, so not quite right before a shampoo. It kept my hair very soft but again it was in for a while and also I assumed the built up use helped.



Thanks for your feedback. 

I had hibiscus leaves in there and I was nervous about using this as a final rinse and leaving wet drips all over everything. 

I was too much in a rush to let it sit and I ended up rinsing it out.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 26, 2021)

Used my carrot spray infused with neem, tulsi, fenugreek and amla and msm powder. If you're curious here's the recipe


----------



## snoop (Jan 30, 2021)

I forgot to add Wednesday: Detangled with a mix of slippery elm, fenugreek, marshmallow root, and Irish moss.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 30, 2021)

Used my black rice conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> *Used my black rice conditioner*


@mzteaze
Did you make this?  Or did you order it?  Sounds


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2021)

I hydrated some fenugreek powder with a tea of hibiscus, brahmi, fenugreek leaves, rose petal powder. I mixed and left for about 11hrs, then strained.

I massaged my scalp and detangled with the mix.

I'm prepooing with the plain mix on my scalp, and a mix on the length of my hair. I mixed with my onion skin tonic and a squeeze and scoop of a two DCs- Hair Feast and CR Algae Renew).

I'll sleep in this, wrapped in cling film and scarf.


----------



## snoop (Jan 31, 2021)

Wash:  kaolin clay wash
DC:  Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher
Oil:  DIY ayurvedic herbal oil


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2021)

Shea Terra-Egyptian Coffee oil

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 2, 2021)

Wish I took a pic earlier but a brewed an Ayurvedic blend (amla & brahmi) and let it sit in the fridge. Poured it on my hair on wash day to close and seal my cuticles. The amla really added in hydration


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 2, 2021)

Spritz cornrows/scalp with homemade herbal mix ( fenugreek, aloe vera, nettle, neem leaves, vegetable glycerin, sea moss, tea tree, rosemary, peppermint e.o)
Massage scalp with homemade herbal oil mix ( chebe powder, horsetail powder, black sesame oil, jbco, emu oil, grapeseed oil)
Seal ends with Oyin handmade pomade.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2021)

used up shea moisture power green.


----------



## alex114 (Feb 7, 2021)

Can anyone give me advice on the smell with fermented rice water? It makes my hair feels wonderful, but I don’t use it consistently because, again, the smell lmaooooo

Also, I would love to join this challenge! @IDareT'sHair

Oh and additionally, I use chebe in my deep conditioners inconsistently, and I henna my hair about 4x a year for the conditioning properties.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2021)

Dc’d with V05 and cassia


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2021)

@alex114 
 
Glad to have you!

re: RFW -  I read people adding EO's to the mixture.  I never have.  

When I was fermenting my own DIY FRW - I used it under my DC'er to cut down on the scent.

I've also read people cutting down the time they allow their FRW to ferment.

I started buying Pre-Made FRW products which normally don't have that stanky baby puke scent,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2021)

Using: NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 8, 2021)

Hair mist with 
* Fermented rice water
* Chebe oil mix (homemade)
* Silica bamboo powder
* Pro B5
* Vegetable glycerin
* Peppermint, Rosemary e.o


----------



## Ltown (Feb 21, 2021)

aphoghee green spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2021)

I bought a Dried, Loose Ayurvedic Herbal Blend from A/M/A/Z/O/N called _Yogi's Gift._

You mix it with your favorite Oil(s) and let sit 48 hours (or longer)

*It Has:*
*Vetiver Root
Licorice Root
Hibiscus Flowers
Curry Leaves
Rose Petals
Senna Flowers
Spanish Cherry Flowers
Screw Tree Pods
Sweet Flag
Dried Amla Berry
Myrobalan
Black Cumin Seed
Fenugreek Seed
Alkanet
White Tumeric
Babchi Seed
Neem Seed
Henna Seed*
I used some Wheat Germ Oil I'm tryna' get rid of and some Coconut MCT Oil (tryna' get rid of) and added in - Baobab and Cameilia Oil.  I'll let it sit a week or two.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2021)

DC’d with bhringraj and V05


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 2, 2021)

Ohhh I just made an ayurvedic conditioner bar and my hair is in love!!! Has anyone else tried a conditioner bar before?


----------



## snoop (Mar 2, 2021)

Sunday:  Ayurvedic mask from AmarachiNaturals.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2021)

black rice rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2021)

@Ltown
Hi Ms. LT!

How are you doing your Black Rice Rinse?  

How long are you letting the Black Rice ferment?  What is your process?


----------



## snoop (Mar 10, 2021)

How long do you ladies leave your ayurvedic masks on for?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> Hi Ms. LT!
> 
> How are you doing your Black Rice Rinse?
> ...


Hello Missy! I'm not doing black rice much using it up but i let it fermented one day, don't really like the results after my hair is hard can't reaally say i've benefit from it. i'm over the make your hair grow, too much hair now. I was mid back but it was so uneven dd cut off 3 inches. With covid all i do is work and stay home, so keeping the hair in a bun.


----------



## snoop (Mar 14, 2021)

Ayurvedic gloss with brahmi, bhringraj, hibiscus, amla, fenugreek, aloe vera powder, and moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2021)

Will Steep a Pot of Horsetail and maybe with Rosemary and some Nettle


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2021)

I mixed up some clay (kaolin + rhassoul), and some amla, brahmi, rose petal powder and hibiscus with boiled hot water. I massaged into my scalp, and then applied a mix without brahmi to my hair and let sit for 30mins.

ETA: I forgot to add that this mix also had a spoonful of flaxseed oil.


----------



## snoop (Mar 15, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I mixed up some clay (kaolin + rhassoul), and some amla, brahmi, rose petal powder and hibiscus with boiled hot water. I massaged into my scalp, and then applied a mix without brahmi to my hair and let sit for 30mins.



This sounds like an amazing mix!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2021)

snoop said:


> This sounds like an amazing mix!


Thanks @snoop and @IDareT'sHair. Snoop, it was your post with kaolin clay that reminded me I have some so you kind of inspired this mix  .


----------



## imaginary (Mar 23, 2021)

Made up a new hair tea with hibiscus and neem. Not crazy about the red colour and I hope it won't show up too much in my hair, but I've always liked including hibiscus in my loose regimen, so I may continue with it for this month.

ETA: And some lemon essential oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2021)

Been Using:
Neges Banda's Chebe Pre-Poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2021)

Herbal Blend Growth Oil


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2021)

snoop said:


> How long do you ladies leave your ayurvedic masks on for?



@snoop Hello! I leave mine on,for 1-2hrs.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2021)

Neges”Ayurvedic Essence Thickness/Growth pre
Neges”Thickness Growth oil”

**I used both of these on this past wash day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## imaginary (Apr 5, 2021)

imaginary said:


> Made up a new hair tea with hibiscus and neem. Not crazy about the red colour and I hope it won't show up too much in my hair, but I've always liked including hibiscus in my loose regimen, so I may continue with it for this month.
> 
> ETA: And some lemon essential oil.



The hibiscus has clogged my spray bottle (I guess I didn't strain it as well as I thought), so I haven't been applying it as frequently. Once I switch over to a spout bottle it should be fine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2021)

Today:
Neges Banda Chebe Pre-Poo Treatment
ACV Rinse
Nettle Tea, Rosemary & Burdock Root Tea Rinse


----------



## snoop (Apr 12, 2021)

Yesterday
ACV wash -- herbal tea (calendula, cornflower, fenugreek leaves, jasmine, lemongrass, nettle leaf, rose petal, orange peel, sage, yarrow, and lavandin) + ACV


----------



## snoop (Apr 13, 2021)

Sorry, I'd posted in the wrong thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2021)

Today:
ACV Herbal Blend
Neges Banda Ayurvedic Pre-Poo
Tea Blend (Rosemary, Nettle, Horsetail, Burdock Root)
Herb Oil Blend


----------



## snoop (Apr 25, 2021)

Yesterday:
Soapwort root shampoo
Beer rinse
L (floral blend), C, O (whipped tallow with DIY ayurvedic oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2021)

Steeping a Pot of:
Hibiscus
Saw Palmetto


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2021)

Used my DIY Herbal ACV Blend


----------



## snoop (May 2, 2021)

Wash:  Soapwort root shampoo
Tea rinse :  Honey + leftover herbs from an oil infusion + glycerine
L (floral blend), C, O (whipped tallow with DIY ayurvedic oil)


----------



## imaginary (May 5, 2021)

I made a zizyphus tea with a few onion skins to use as my hair spritz. I thought I strained it well but I can feel some irritation on my scalp (so alien after so many months without). So I may hold on on using this spritz or only apply it to the ends of my hair. Watching it carefully though because my locs feel soft and supple and Im not sure if that's a good thing or not for sisterlocks. Either way, my hair will be staying in these flat twists for the week until I can get a change to wash my scalp on the weekend.


----------



## snoop (May 6, 2021)

imaginary said:


> I made a zizyphus tea with a few onion skins to use as my hair spritz. I thought I strained it well but I can feel some irritation on my scalp (so alien after so many months without). So I may hold on on using this spritz or only apply it to the ends of my hair. Watching it carefully though because my locs feel soft and supple and Im not sure if that's a good thing or not for sisterlocks. Either way, my hair will be staying in these flat twists for the week until I can get a change to wash my scalp on the weekend.



Do you strain with a coffee filter?


----------



## imaginary (May 7, 2021)

snoop said:


> Do you strain with a coffee filter?



I have a fine mesh strainer. I don't know why a coffee filter didn't occur to me. I'll get some and then strain it again, thanks!


----------



## Lita (May 7, 2021)

Just applied HNO,midnight coffee hair growth oil on my scalp & I have a little bit of Hazels blackseed oil on my length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 7, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeping a Pot of:
> Hibiscus
> Saw Palmetto



@IDareT'sHair This sounds yummy..I know you scalp/hair was singing 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2021)

Overnight:
Annabelle's Chebe Pre-Poo

Today:
DIY ACV Herbal Blend
Tea Rinse


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2021)

shea moisture make it last coco nut custard oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2021)

Today Will Use: APB's Chebe Pre-Poo, DIY ACV Blend and Hibiscus & Saw Palmetto Tea Rise


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2021)

Applied hazels,hibiscus growth oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (May 15, 2021)

aphogee green tea spritz


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 17, 2021)

Hey ladies,
I wanted to start using Ayurvedic herbs in my regimen, but wanted to get some feedback on my plan from the resident experts lol.

So far, I know that I want to do a moisturizing mist and a growth oil.

For my moisturizing mist, I'm planning to do:
50% Oyin Juices and Berries
50% Ayurvedic tea (Fenugreek, Brahmi, Amla, Bhringraj, Hibiscus)

I try to spray my hair every day, and would alternate the Ayurvedic spray with my normal hydrating braid spray. 
I also seal my hair with chebe butter a couple of times a week, so I would continue with that as usual.

And for my oil, the plan is to infuse coconut oil with:
Shikakai
Neem
Amla
Brahmi
And combine that my current scalp oil, which is a blend of castor oil, sunflower oil, and a bit of tea tree oil.

I rub down my scalp with oil a couple of times a week, so that would stay the same.

Let me know your thoughts or if there's anything you would tweak. 
My goals are mainly increasing thickness, optimizing hair growth, and strengthening my hair. But not too strong lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2021)

@Chaosbutterfly
Your Plan sounds solid.  Love your blend for your Moisturizing Mist.

So do you mean that you will use J&B 50% of the time and your DIY 50% of the time?

The Oil sounds stinky.  ....  Neem in the Summa' time.  I would do a couple versions.

I'll have @snoop @Ltown @NowIAmNappy @imaginary @Lita @Aggie @mzteaze @TamaraShaniece @GGsKin  give this a look see.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 17, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chaosbutterfly
> Your Plan sounds solid.  Love your blend for your Moisturizing Mist.
> 
> So do you mean that you will use J&B 50% of the time and your DIY 50% of the time?
> ...



Thanks!  

I meant that I would make my moisturizing spray with half J&B and half DIY.
I can be...overzealous...with new things  so my hope is that diluting the DIY with something more moisturizing with help protect me from myself.  

And stinky?!







It better not be stinky. 
The good people of YouTube said that it's not stinky if you infuse it at home!

I tried to use store bought neem oil many years ago when I was still relaxed and I could not do it, I was literally gagging.
It's the worst hair thing I've ever smelled. Even worse than rice bran oil. 
But I bought all powders this time so I can infuse everything myself and hopefully avoid the smell.
I'll try it and report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2021)

@Chaosbutterfly 
I cannot wait to hear your Results from both!


----------



## snoop (May 17, 2021)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Hey ladies,
> I wanted to start using Ayurvedic herbs in my regimen, but wanted to get some feedback on my plan from the resident experts lol.
> 
> So far, I know that I want to do a moisturizing mist and a growth oil.
> ...




The blends look good.   The only bit of advice that I have is for the tea, try to use the cut herbs instead of the powders.  I've tried adding powders to my teas and even with preservative my teas would still grow mould in a couple of days (unrefrigerated).

I'm also a fan of caldula for scalp health.  It might be a good addition to your oil.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 17, 2021)

snoop said:


> The blends look good.   The only bit of advice that I have is for the tea, try to use the cut herbs instead of the powders.  I've tried adding powders to my teas and even with preservative my teas would still grow mould in a couple of days (unrefrigerated).
> 
> I'm also a fan of caldula for scalp health.  It might be a good addition to your oil.



Thanks the the tips!
That's scary. 
Is that even with straining the finished product to remove the powder? 
And which preservatives did you use?

I'll look into the calendula! I saw it mentioned a few times.


----------



## imaginary (May 18, 2021)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Hey ladies,
> I wanted to start using Ayurvedic herbs in my regimen, but wanted to get some feedback on my plan from the resident experts lol.
> 
> So far, I know that I want to do a moisturizing mist and a growth oil.
> ...



This sounds wonderful! Fenugreek will definitely be there for you for the moisture. Hibiscus too. I'd alternate the oil mix with another oil other than coconut oil. So if your hair starts feeling too overloaded, you can give it something still nutritious but not as strengthening. Plain castor oil is great (black too, but Im not a fan of the smell and it always gave me the itchies). You can also infused the castor oil with some fenugreek for extra moisture.

Zisyphus is also a great herb if you ever want to try it. I used to use it in place of henna when I was natural and it's been keeping my locs soft (maybe too soft) recently. 

Also if you're messing with neem... Using the leaves for tea (or for your mix) is a good alternative. The oil is untameable (haven't tried infusing the powder but still). UNTAMEABLE.


----------



## snoop (May 18, 2021)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Thanks the the tips!
> That's scary.
> Is that even with straining the finished product to remove the powder?
> And which preservatives did you use?
> ...




Yup.   For some reason it's hard to strain the herbs out.  I use a coffee filter and it doesn't work.  The preservative that I use is Liquid Germall Plus.  With cut herbs the tea stays translucent.  Also in my tea, I use fenugreek leaves not the seeds.  I didn't want to chance the fenugreek getting slimy (releasing muscilage) if I get lazy and steep it overnight.  


You all got me scared with the neem oil.   I just bought a snack bottle to try which I haven't opened yet. I've heard good things about neem.  I guess I'll have to find the dried herb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2021)

Thank You Resident Herbalist!
....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 18, 2021)

snoop said:


> Yup.   For some reason it's hard to strain the herbs out.  I use a coffee filter and it doesn't work.  The preservative that I use is Liquid Germall Plus.  With cut herbs the tea stays translucent.  Also in my tea, I use fenugreek leaves not the seeds.  I didn't want to chance the fenugreek getting slimy (releasing muscilage) if I get lazy and steep it overnight.
> 
> 
> You all got me scared with the neem oil.   I just bought a snack bottle to try which I haven't opened yet. I've heard good things about neem.  I guess I'll have to find the dried herb.



Thank you!
I tried to make the spray with powders since that's what I had on hand, and you were correct lmao. I will definitely be grabbing cut herbs when I get a chance. I had to strain it like 6 times to get all the sediment out. 
I added some rosemary and orange essential oils and 1.25% Optiphen Plus, so hopefully between the those two plus the Juices and Berries, it will hold. 
I decanted a little bit into a small bottle so I can see how it does, but I'm keeping the bigger bottle in the fridge to be safe. 

Girl, good luck.
Neem oil is...a beast. 
I wanted to gut it out because it's supposed to be beneficial, but the suffering was just too much. 
It smells like rotting garlic and rotten eggs had a baby, and then the baby ran a marathon a hot summer day with a peanut butter sandwich strapped to its back. 
Just...layers of funk that don't let up.
I'm infusing some oil on the stove right now though, and it seems okay. 
It has an earthy, cut grass, kind of smell, but that should be easy enough to cover up.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 18, 2021)

It’s been too long since I posted in here. I did an 8 week Ayurvedic Hair Challenge and for this final week I did this ultimate moisturizing mask and my hair is the softest it’s ever been!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 19, 2021)

I used my stuff yesterday, and everything seemed pretty good.
I put some mint and rosemary oil in my oil infusion, and it didn't stink at all! 

The only thing that bothered me was the hydrating mist.
Even though I strained it, it definitely still had powdery...stuff in there. After I used it, I had to take a quick shower because I could feel the residue on my neck and shoulders.
I'll be taking down my faux locs in the next week or so, so it doesn't matter for now.
But for future installs, I wouldn't want that residue building up.
So I went ahead and grabbed the cut herbs and I'll remake my tea whenever that stuff shows up.

I also picked up the calendula and some fo-ti root for future experimentation lmao.

And I got some senna!
I remember my hair doing really well with senna during my relaxed days, so it'll be fun to revisit as a natural.
My plan is to just add it to my pre-poo, so I don't have to add steps to my routine. 
Do ya'll know if that'll be okay?
Not sure if shampoo will negate the effects of the senna.


----------



## snoop (May 19, 2021)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I used my stuff yesterday, and everything seemed pretty good.
> I put some mint and rosemary oil in my oil infusion, and it didn't stink at all!
> 
> The only thing that bothered me was the hydrating mist.
> ...



Is it possible to let the herbs settle to the bottom of the mist and then pour off the top?

I haven't tried senna before.  I remember dad mentioning senna pods, but I forget what he said they used to use them for, but I think they made it into a tea.  I'm not even sure that I've ever seen them.  What are the benefits?


----------



## Ltown (May 19, 2021)

@Chaosbutterfly, i haven't used many of these oil in a long time neem stink and it stains. I would say any oil you used don't sleep in it unless you triple wrap your hair and not a rough sleeper, i've stain alot of pillow cases doing this.   As far as teas i used them all of them have a softening affect. I can say use the tea and don't conditione immediately after so you can get the feel of what they do for you.


----------



## imaginary (May 19, 2021)

snoop said:


> Yup.   For some reason it's hard to strain the herbs out.  I use a coffee filter and it doesn't work.  The preservative that I use is Liquid Germall Plus.  With cut herbs the tea stays translucent.  Also in my tea, I use fenugreek leaves not the seeds.  I didn't want to chance the fenugreek getting slimy (releasing muscilage) if I get lazy and steep it overnight.
> 
> 
> You all got me scared with the neem oil.   I just bought a snack bottle to try which I haven't opened yet. I've heard good things about neem.  I guess I'll have to find the dried herb.



I love the tea (both to drink and for my scalp). Drinking it is very bitter, I like that. But the smell? Trauma lmao. I think it's because I didnt really have much warning, it might not be so bad if you smell it on your own, just use it right before you shampoo.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 20, 2021)

snoop said:


> Is it possible to let the herbs settle to the bottom of the mist and then pour off the top?
> 
> I haven't tried senna before.  I remember dad mentioning senna pods, but I forget what he said they used to use them for, but I think they made it into a tea.  I'm not even sure that I've ever seen them.  What are the benefits?



That's a good suggestion!
I can try that and see how it goes.
If it doesn't work, that's okay. 
I can finish it up by putting it on before my DC or using it to mix up my senna. 

Senna has the same benefits as henna (strengthening, conditioning, texture defining, etc.) but without the red dye.
It's usually sold as neutral or blonde henna because if you let it dye release, it makes a yellow color. 
It can also be made into tea, which acts as a gentle digestive stimulant/laxative. 
When I was relaxed, I used it monthly. So this time, I'll probably do it every two months instead.
I will not be drinking it as tea.


----------



## GGsKin (May 20, 2021)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> That's a good suggestion!
> I can try that and see how it goes.
> If it doesn't work, that's okay.
> I can finish it up by putting it on before my DC or using it to mix up my senna.
> ...


Oh, is senna also know as cassia (obovata)? I've only known of senna used as a laxative. I never knew it was also beneficial for hair. But I have used cassia, which has also been described as 'neutral henna'. After reading your post, I went to look it up and apparently the traditional use for cassia obovata was also as a laxative.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 20, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Oh, is senna also know as cassia (obovata)? I've only known of senna used as a laxative. I never knew it was also beneficial for hair. But I have used cassia, which has also been described as 'neutral henna'. After reading your post, I went to look it up and apparently the traditional use for cassia obovata was also as a laxative.



Yep!
I remember doing alot of googling to make sure lol, but it turns out they are the same.
I think people can sell it at a markup if they label it as henna, so they do that, but I'm like let me save myself a little coin and just get a good quality senna powder lmao.


----------



## snoop (May 22, 2021)

Cleanse: Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder, amla, fenugreek, brahmi, bhringraj, hibiscus, aloe vera powder, honey, molasses.


ETA missing ingredient


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2021)

@snoop 
at your Recipe


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 25, 2021)

My calendula flowers are here! 
I'm so excited lol. 
They smell so nice.
I put them on the stove to infuse in some grapeseed and sunflower oil now.

Besides using it for my scalp, I'm also planning to make a nice facial oil by mixing the infusion with argan and marula oil. 
I wanted to see if I could add some saffron, but I don't have enough on hand. 
I'll have to get more the next time I go spice shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2021)

@Chaosbutterfly 
Sounds


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2021)

Just applied a little bit of Brina Organics”Hibiscus & rice water on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

Today Used:
DIY Herbal ACV Rinse
DIY Herbal Hair Oil
Neges Banda Ayurvedic Pre-Poo


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2021)

My homemade fenugreek pre poo conditioner-
Fenugreek seeds boiled/grounded,Babassu butter,black seed oil,honey,Aloe Vera & glycerin..
This mixture is extremely super creamy,slippery & smooth..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

@Lita
Very Nice!  ....

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2021)

Just spritz my hair/scalp with fenugreek tea & sealed with CHC Ayurvedic hair oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## snoop (Jun 5, 2021)

Cleanse: Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder

Mask: honey + molasses + DIY growth treatment


----------



## Lita (Jun 5, 2021)

This morning,applied onion oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2021)

Yadain's Tea Tree Butter and Carrot Oil w/Vitamin E


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jun 10, 2021)

Lita said:


> My homemade fenugreek pre poo conditioner-
> Fenugreek seeds boiled/grounded,Babassu butter,black seed oil,honey,Aloe Vera & glycerin..
> This mixture is extremely super creamy,slippery & smooth..
> 
> ...


 I never thought about grinding my fenugreek seeds, hmmmm. Do bit and pieces get stuck in the hair? Do you grind it to a powder?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2021)

@Lita ^^^^


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I never thought about grinding my fenugreek seeds, hmmmm. Do bit and pieces get stuck in the hair? Do you grind it to a powder?



@NaturalEnigma Hello! Grind into a very fine powder & no bits or pieces will get stuck in your hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I never thought about grinding my fenugreek seeds, hmmmm. Do bit and pieces get stuck in the hair? Do you grind it to a powder?


I'm not sure if different places process their seeds the same. I'm in the UK and I've used a coffee/ spice grinder to grind up my seeds. After I hydrated the fenugreek, I noticed there was a husk that wouldn't dissolve so I strained it through some cheesecloth type fabric and went on to use fenugreek problem-free. In my hair texture, those pieces would've been trapped for days.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jun 12, 2021)

@Lita and @GGsKin thank you both!


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> @Lita and @GGsKin thank you both!



@NaturalEnigma Your Welcome!! Anytime 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2021)

@Lita
I still have Curl Dynasty Overnight Treatment in my hair from this a.m.  Will be washing it out soon.  

It is sooooooooooo HOT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2021)

DIY ACV Herbal Rinse


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 27, 2021)

Great tips ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2021)

Tonight Used:
DIY ACV Herbal Blend
Curls & Potions Chebe Cowash


----------



## snoop (Jul 10, 2021)

Yesterday:
Cleanse
Kaolin clay + goats milk, spirulina, honey,  calendula oil, macadamia nut oil, honey, amla, cocoa butter...

Seal
DIY Aurvedic oil


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 10, 2021)

snoop said:


> Yesterday:
> Cleanse
> Kaolin clay + goats milk, spirulina, honey,  calendula oil, macadamia nut oil, honey, amla, cocoa butter...
> 
> ...


I’ve never heard of kaolin clay. I’ll have to do my research. And spiralina? My mom used to take that in the early 70s!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2021)

@snoop
Your recipe sounds

Your_ Mixtress-ing_ is paying off!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2021)

Wash day today. Applied Olaplex No.3 to my shampooed hair, and smooshed and smoothed some hydrated fenugreek on top. I'll leave this for a1hr+ before continuing.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 10, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Wash day today. Applied Olaplex No.3 to my shampooed hair, and smooshed and smoothed some hydrated fenugreek on top. I'll leave this for a1hr+ before continuing.


I’m new to using/drinking fenugreek. Has it made a difference with length retention??


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> I’m new to using/drinking fenugreek. Has it made a difference with length retention??


I notice hydrated hair and really good moisture retention whenever I use fenugreek as a mask. My hair also feels subtly strengthened. Overall, I believe this helps me with my length retention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2021)

@GGsKin


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 10, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I notice hydrated hair and really good moisture retention whenever I use fenugreek as a mask. My hair also feels subtly strengthened. Overall, I believe this helps me with my length retention.


Ok. I will continue to use it. Maybe I should use less seeds next time, soak them for less time. So it’s not as potent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2021)

aphogee green tea spirtz


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 12, 2021)

I made a black tea spray last night. Added hemp, safflower, Jojoba, sweet almond and vitamin e oil. I also added some EO’s… peppermint and rosemary oils. I also added a vitamin B5 capsule and a little fenugreek tea. My hair seems to like it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY Herbal ACV Rinse
Hibiscus & Horsetail Tea


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2021)

Sunny JBCO


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 29, 2021)

Ltown said:


> Sunny JBCO


I almost forgot that I bought their shampoo and dc from TJMaxx. Haven’t used it yet. Maybe I will this week.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 2, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> I almost forgot that I bought their shampoo and dc from TJMaxx. Haven’t used it yet. Maybe I will this week.


I clearly posted the pomade in the wrong thread, hope @IDareThair don't kick me out.  It very thick i use it on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2021)

Ltown said:


> *hope @IDareThair don't kick me out. *


@Ltown

.....


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 2, 2021)

Diy Ayurvedic hair final tea rinse and spray 
amla
brahmi c/s
Bamboo leaves
Curry leaves
guava leaves 
fenugeek seeds
hibisicus flowers
horsetail c/s
marshmallow c/s
moringa leaves
nettle leaves
rose petals
sea moss water/gel
sea water


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2021)

@lovelycurls
Sounds


----------



## Ltown (Aug 8, 2021)

aphoghee green tea spritiz.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 8, 2021)

Last night I did an overnight scalp treat with hydrated fenugreek, brahmi, need, hibiscus and rose petal powder. I also used some of the hydrated fenugreek mixed with Mielle Babassu & Mint conditioner as a prepoo on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2021)

Overnight Saturday Night:
Neges Banda's Ayurvedic Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2021)

aphogee green tea spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2021)

Will Use:
Claudie's Hair Frappe
Mega-Tek
Herbal Growth Oil


----------



## snoop (Aug 27, 2021)

Cleanse:  Kaolin clay, calendula oil, cocoa butter, amla powder, aloe vera powder, honey, which I mixed with a floral tea.

Rinse: Avj + floral tea + water


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 29, 2021)

Yesterday I mixed up a mask for scalp and hair using:
Brahmi
Hibiscus
Rose 
Neem
Onion Skin tonic
Kaolin clay
Pink clay
Hydrated Fenugreek
Felt very moisturising on my hands. Left on for 1hr.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 29, 2021)

Ltown said:


> aphogee green tea spritz


this again


----------



## Ltown (Oct 4, 2021)

aphogee green tea spritz


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 4, 2021)

UH ACV scalp spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2021)

ACV Herbal Rinse


----------



## snoop (Oct 6, 2021)

Cleanse:  Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder + lavendar EO

Mask: Triphala + honey


ETA:  I tried pre-pooing with fresh AVG for the first time and surprisingly, it left my hair soft.  I've always avoided AV because the products that I used with it in it (back when I started my journey) made my hair hard.  I also tried triphala for the first time at first my hair had the slightly rough feeling that I get when I do an ayurvedic mask, but as I kept rinsing it out, my hair felt like nothing.  Weightless.  Wow!  Hours later when I went to moisturize my hair still had that soft fluffy feeling. I can't wait to see what my hair feels like tomorrow after my hair dries.


----------



## snoop (Oct 16, 2021)

Today's mask is:  Amla, hibiscus, bhringraj, brahmi, fenugreek, and aloe vera gel.  This time I applied it to dry hair.  

It's currently on my hair, so we'll see how it goes.

I decided to start a 1 year commitment to weekly masks instead of (just) oils and we'll see this time next year how my hair is doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2021)

snoop said:


> *I decided to start a 1 year commitment to weekly masks instead of (just) oils and we'll see this time next year how my hair is doing.*


@snoop
Sounds Great!  

I will be following your journey here.


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 17, 2021)

I recently learned that many if not all of my favorite Ayurvedic herbs grow in Africa. Some were even grown in Africa first. I’m going to just call them African herbs from now on bc I don’t believe in Ayurveda. I’m also extra and want to highlight my heritage’s connection to my healthy hair journey.   Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2021)

snoop said:


> Today's mask is:  Amla, hibiscus, bhringraj, brahmi, fenugreek, and aloe vera gel.  This time I applied it to dry hair.




Same


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2021)

Been Using:
Rosemary, Peppermint, Chebe Hair Pomade


----------



## snoop (Oct 31, 2021)

Cleanse:  Kaolin clay + triphala + bhringraj + brahmi + silk amino acid + MSM + AVG

Condition:  Henna Sooq Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher


----------



## snoop (Nov 3, 2021)

I tried my first tea rinse using powders (and cut herbs), today:  

Bath tea (which I decided to use on my hair instead)*, triphala, ashwagandha, SSA, glycerin.

*Bath tea:  Chamomile, Lavender, Spearmint, Rose, Rosemary and Juniper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2021)

@snoop 
Your "Bath Tea" sounds great!


----------



## snoop (Nov 4, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> Your "Bath Tea" sounds great!



I purchased it to take a bath with, but never had a time to try it out.


----------



## snoop (Nov 8, 2021)

Cleanse:  Kaolin clay, triphala, fenugreek, SSA, honey powder, AVG

Rinse: Bath tea and honey.


I loved how my hair felt after the ayurvedic clay, but I didn't like how it felt after the rinse, so I washed it out instead of leaving it in as a final step.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2021)

Curl Dynasty "Bye Bye Breakage" Miracle Overnight Hair Mask that contains Onion Bulb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2021)

Did an ACV Rinse
Also DC'ed with: Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 13, 2021)

I started out just making Brahmi oil, but before I knew it I added horsetail, hibiscus and fenugreek seeds to the mix, lol. I really try to keep it simple but then I see things out of the corner of my eyes and can't help myself.  I infused it for two hours using the double boiler and let it rest for 24 hours.  Today I sifted out the bigger herbs and now the powders and oils are infusing in my mason jars. It's been a while since I last made a herbal oil and I'm excited. This time I used Grapeseed oil as my base oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2021)

@WaistLengthDreams 
Your Blend sounds amazing!  

Please report back how you like it.


----------



## snoop (Nov 16, 2021)

Yesterday:

Mask: Triphala, cassia, SAA, plant keratin 

Cleanse: Soapnuts (Reetha)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2021)

PJN's Scalp DeFogger


----------



## snoop (Nov 22, 2021)

Mask:  Triphala, moringa, ashwagandha, casssia, AVG

Post mask: AVG

Cleanse:  Yucca root


----------



## snoop (Nov 28, 2021)

Cleansed/conditioned:  Kaolin clay, triphala, rose petal powder, silk amino acids, water, buttermilk.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 28, 2021)

KISS only using aphogee green spirtz now.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 5, 2021)

I made a mud with mostly Amla with a little fenugreek powder mixed in. I used black tea as my "water" because I've been having a lot of shedding.  I was worried the amla would get stuck in my hair so I sifted it.  I think that helped because I don't see anything in my hair.  

I just saw that Curly Proverbz has an amla powder out now.  When I finish this batch of amla, I'm going to try that next because it looks very finely milled.


----------



## snoop (Dec 5, 2021)

Ziziphus, triphala, rose petal powder, hydrolyzed oat protein, fragrance.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Dec 7, 2021)

I brought this Onion Garlic Ayurvedic thickening oil from Bella Bar Organics and it really smells like onions and garlics. I was shocked, I assumed they would mask the smell somehow. I’m not really sensitive to smell but it reminded me of the breath of someone who just ate some onion rings dipped in garlic sauce. The smell goes away after a few minutes in your hair, but phew was not expecting that. I applied it to my scalp and my hair after applying my leave-ins. I was going to use it as a hot oil treatment but that little bottle was expensive even with the discount. I tend to use a lot of oil for my hot oil treatments. In general the oil was silky smooth and made my hair soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> * but it reminded me of the breath of someone who just ate some onion rings dipped in garlic sauce.*


@NaturalEnigma

Good Review though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2021)

Used:
DIY ACV Rinse
PJN Scalp DeFog (Black Rice Water Rinse)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 13, 2021)

Used Negesbanda  Ayurvedic Infusion Spritz  last night and this morning


----------



## snoop (Dec 13, 2021)

Kaolin clay + triphala, ashwagandha, rose petal powder, SAA, plant keratin, hydrolyzed baobab protein, hydrolyzed oat protein.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 13, 2021)

I used my brahmi infused grapeseed oil for an overnight hot oil treatment/pre-poo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 14, 2021)

On repeat

 Negesbanda Ayurvedic Infusion Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2021)

Ayurvedic DIY Growth Oil


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 20, 2021)

This past weekend, I did another amla and fenugreek mud mask. I used onion juice and green tea for the liquid along with a splash of brahmi oil.


----------



## snoop (Dec 23, 2021)

snoop said:


> Kaolin clay + triphala, ashwagandha, rose petal powder, SAA, plant keratin, hydrolyzed baobab protein, hydrolyzed oat protein.



This time I mixed it with water/AVJ (50:50)


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 24, 2021)

It's been so long since I've used clay on my hair so today i used a mix of rhassoul, koalin, s.bentonite, SAA, hibiscus tea and dashes of ACV and olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> *today i used a mix of rhassoul, koalin, s.bentonite, SAA, hibiscus tea and dashes of ACV and olive oil*.


@GGsKin
Sounds wonderful.   How did your hair feel afterward?


----------



## snoop (Dec 26, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> It's been so long since I've used clay on my hair so today i used a mix of rhassoul, koalin, s.bentonite, SAA, hibiscus tea and dashes of ACV and olive oil.



This sounds like my kind of mix!  I want to try mixing the three clays.  Please do tell us about your results.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> Sounds wonderful.   How did your hair feel afterward?





snoop said:


> This sounds like my kind of mix!  I want to try mixing the three clays.  Please do tell us about your results.


Hi Ladies, the mix was good. Took longer than usual to mix down the lumps in the bowl probably because of the texture of kaolin, but wasn't a long time. It went on well as I worked it in- good slip and not many drips after it was applied. I left it about 40mins or so, wrapped in clingfilm to keep moist. 

I'd already prepooed with olive oil and shampooed once with Olaplex no.4 before applying clay but when I washed it out, my hair didn't feel too stripped. My hair felt smooth and defined. I conditioned after, paying extra attention to my ends because I intended to trim, but didn't, although whilst finger detangling I felt some slight resistance in the ends of my shorter layers. Not saying it was the clay, but shedding for wash day looked reduced, which is great after pushing the wash back for 6 days. I styled in a wash and go with two flat twists at the front, and diffused dry. My hair looks good and feels balanced. 

Overall, my hair is not in optimum condition and is thinner as a result of damage. I'm in recovery mode after some breakage all around my hairline from jumbo braids, and I have some heat damage. Although noticable to me, the hair I do have manages to still look ok in pictures, so I'm trying to nurse, and resist the urge to cut it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2021)

@GGsKin 
May 2022 be your year for Full Recovery!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> May 2022 be your year for Full Recovery!


Thank you @IDareT'sHair  . May 2022 be a great year of retention and healthy hair for all of us.


----------



## snoop (Dec 27, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Hi Ladies, the mix was good. Took longer than usual to mix down the lumps in the bowl probably because of the texture of kaolin, but wasn't a long time. It went on well as I worked it in- good slip and not many drips after it was applied. I left it about 40mins or so, wrapped in clingfilm to keep moist.
> 
> I'd already prepooed with olive oil and shampooed once with Olaplex no.4 before applying clay but when I washed it out, my hair didn't feel too stripped. My hair felt smooth and defined. I conditioned after, paying extra attention to my ends because I intended to trim, but didn't, although whilst finger detangling I felt some slight resistance in the ends of my shorter layers. Not saying it was the clay, but shedding for wash day looked reduced, which is great after pushing the wash back for 6 days. I styled in a wash and go with two flat twists at the front, and diffused dry. My hair looks good and feels balanced.
> 
> Overall, my hair is not in optimum condition and is thinner as a result of damage. I'm in recovery mode after some breakage all around my hairline from jumbo braids, and I have some heat damage. Although noticable to me, the hair I do have manages to still look ok in pictures, so I'm trying to nurse, and resist the urge to cut it right now.



Thanks for sharing.  I think it was one of the other two clays that was causing the lumps and not kaolin.  Kaolin mixes out really easily if it has too much water.   Like you need twice as much of that clay to get the same consistency as the others and when it mixes, it's like lotion.  I find a stick blender also helps to get clay mixes smooth.  If clay is something that you intend on using regularly, a cheap one would be a good investment.  It's also really good for mixing in oils with conditioners.  I get a different consistency than when mixing by hand.

All the best to you in 2022 for growing out your damage.  I'm in the same boat.  It's time to get serious!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2021)

snoop said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I think it was one of the other two clays that was causing the lumps and not kaolin.  Kaolin mixes out really easily if it has too much water.   Like you need twice as much of that clay to get the same consistency as the others and when it mixes, it's like lotion.  I find a stick blender also helps to get clay mixes smooth.  If clay is something that you intend on using regularly, a cheap one would be a good investment.  It's also really good for mixing in oils with conditioners.  I get a different consistency than when mixing by hand.
> 
> All the best to you in 2022 for growing out your damage.  I'm in the same boat.  It's time to get serious!


Thank you. I know what you mean about the consistency. I don't use metal utensils with my clay so I'm used to mixing by hand with a Chinese spoon lol. Something satisfying about getting that mix smooth by hand but I can be weirdly old-school at times. Your retention always looks good to me. So, yes let's grow and maintain. All the best!


----------



## snoop (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaolin, triphala, spirulina, ashwagandha, SAA, plant keratin, hydrolyzed oat protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2021)

Will be updating the "Challenge" tomorrow


----------

